# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  دعوى البطلان الأصلية

## هيثم الفقى

أولا: انعدام الأحكام 

القاعدة أن الحكم القضائي متى صدر يظل قائما و مرتبا أثاره و أهمها حجية الأمر المقضي ما لم يتم إلغاؤه بإحدى طرق الطعن المقررة قانونا فإذا كان الحكم مما لا يجوز الطعن فيه أصلا و استنفدت طرق الطعن فيه صار صحيحا بصورة نهائية وفقا لقاعدة عدم جواز المساس بالحكم و لا يمكن التمسك بطلانه عن طريق الدعوى أو الدفع أو المنازعة في تنفيذه 0 

و مع هذا فمن المسلم أن هناك عيوبا جسيمة إذا شابت الحكم القضائي تمنع من اعتباره موجودا منذ صدوره و لذا لا تستنفذ سلطة القاضي و لن يرتب حجية الأمر المقضي و في هذه الحالة يكون غير قابل للتصحيح لأن غير الموجود لا يمكن تصحيحه و لذا يمكن التمسك بهذا العيب بأي طريق سواء بطريق الدعوى الأصلية أو بالطلب العارض أو الدفع أو بالمنازعة في تنفيذه كما يمكن استخدام طرق الطعن القانونية للتمسك بهذه العيوب و يمكن للقاضي أن يقرر انعدامه من تلقاء نفسه إذا جرى التمسك بالحكم أمامه و يطلق على الأمر الذي ترتبه هذه العيوب " الانعدام " تمييزا له عن البطلان القابل للتصحيح 0 

و لقد انحازت محكمة النقض المصرية إلى هذه الفكرة في تطبيقات المحكمة على ضرورة التصنيف في العيوب التي يمكن أن تشوب الأحكام و التنويع في أثارها بحسب جسامة العيب , فالعيب الجسيم هو العيب الذي يجرد الحكم من مقوماته و أركانه الأساسية على نحو يفقده كيانه و صفته كحكم و يطيح بما له من حصانة و يحول دون اعتباره موجودا منذ صدوره فلا يستنفذ سلطة القاضي و لا يرتب حجية الأمر المقضي و لا يرد عليه التصحيح لأن المعدوم لا يمكن رأب صدعه فإذا لم يتوافر في العيب هذه الصفة فإنه لا يكون جسيما فلا يجرد الحكم من صفته و لا يؤدي إلى انعدامه 0 

و قضت محكمة النقض بأن المشرع حصر طرق الطعن في الأحكام و وضع لها آجالا محدودة و إجراءات معينة بحيث يمتنع يحث أسباب العوار التي تلحق بالأحكام إلا عن طريق التظلم منها بطرق الطعن المناسب لها بحيث إذا كان الطعن غير جائز أو استغلق فلا سبيل لإهدار تلك الأحكام بدعوى بطلان بدعوى بطلان أصلية و ذلك تقديرا لحجية الأحكام باعتبارها عنوان الحقيقة إلا أنه يستثنى من ذلك الأصل العام حالة تجرد الحكم من أركانه الأساسية بحيث يشوبه عيب جوهري جسيم يصيب كيانه و يفقده صفته كحكم و لا يرتب حجية الأمر المقضي و لا يرد عليه التصحيح لأن المعدوم لا يمكن رأب صدعه 0 

و قد مالت أغلبية الفقه إلى تأييد فكرة الانعدام في الأحكام مع اختلاف في بعض الأحيان عن التطبيقات القضائية لمحكمة النقض في خصوص حالات انعدام إلا أن واحد من كبار فقهاء قانون المرافعات رأى أن هذه النظرية ليس لها سند تشريعي و هي فكرة غير منطقية و خاطئة و غير دقيقة فضلا عن أنها فكرة غير مفيدة 0 

غير أن غالب الفقه يؤيد هذه النظرية و وجد فيها حلا لتلك الحالات التي يبلغ فيها العيب الذي يصيب الحكم حدا من الجسامة لا يجوز معه أن يتمتع الحكم بالحجية فضلا عن إمكان إلغاؤه و عدم الاعتداد به حيث يتجرد الحكم منت أركانه الأساسية و يجد فيها الفقه أيضا تفرقة بين تلك الحالات التي يعتور الحكم فيها عيب بسيط يمكن تداركه عند الطعن عليه فإذا لم يطعن عليه تحصن الحكم مع ما فيه من عيب و بين تلك الحالات التي لا يجوز فيها إضفاء حصانة على الحكم بعد انقضاء ميعاد الطعن فيه و هي حالات انعدام 0 

و لم يصل الفقه و القضاء إلى وضع معيار ثابت جامع للتفرقة بين الحكم الباطل و الحكم المعدوم فالأمر لا يعدو سوى تطبيقات قضائية يختلف الفقهاء في تقييمها أو تصورات فقهية يمكن ألا يعتد بها القضاء 0 

و قد قضت محكمة النقض بأن الحكم لا يعتبر به وجود في نظر القانون إلا إذا كان موقعه موظفا عند التوقيع و إذا فمتى زالت صفة القاضي عن رئيس المحكمة الذي قضى في الدعوى فإن وضعه بعد ذلك أسباب الحكم ثم توقيعه إياه لا يكسب ورقته الصفة الرسمية و لا يجعل منها بالتالي حكما مستوفيا الشكل القانوني و إذا لم يكن موجودا في الدعوى غير تلك الورقة و لم يكن عليها توقيع آخرين ممن اشتركوا مع موقعها في الفصل في القضية فإن الدعوى كأنها لا حكم فيها 0 

( نقض 21 مايو سنة 1946- مجموعة ج 7 – رقم 163 – ص – 157)



أما إذا صدر الحكم من قاض آخر غير القاضي الذي تمت المرافعة أمامه – كان الحكم باطلا 0 

( نقض مدني في 5 يونيو 1958 – مجموعة أحكام نقض أن خلو الحكم من بيان المحكمة التي أصدرته يؤدي إلى الجهالة و يجعله كأنه لا وجود له 0 

( نقض جنائي 5 نوفمبر سمة 1957 – مجموعة أحكام النقض س 8 – رقم 236 – ص 870 ) 

و من أركان الحكم المختلف عليها أيضا أن يصدر على شخص موجود فإذا ثبت أن المحكوم عليه قد توفى قبل صدور الحكم فإن هذا الحكم يعتبر معدوما لا باطلا و لكن هذا في نطاق الأحكام الجنائية فقد – أما عن النطاق المدني فإنه في بعض الحالات إذا كانت الدعوى صالحة للفصل فيها و تم الفصل فيها فعلا فلا يجوز تطبيق فكرة الانعدام في هذه الحالة بل يكون الحكم صحيحا أما إذا كانت الدعوى غير صالحة للقضاء فيها و كان أحد المدعين متوفيا فها فإن الحكم الصادر يكون باطلا لا منعدما 0 

أما إذا كان الشخص متوفيا قبل إقامة الدعوى فإن الحكم يكون منعدما لانعدام الخصومة 0 

و من الأركان المختلف عليها بين التطبيقات القضائية ة الآراء الفقهية الأركان المتعلقة بشكل الحكم و صدوره من محكمة لها ولاية الفصل في الدعوة فصدور الحكم من محكمة لا ولاية لها بجعله منعدما و هو ما تطبقه محكمة النقض و المحكمة الإدارية العليا في مصر و يجب أن يحرر الحكم في الثوب الذي ينص عليه القانون فإن صدر بطريقة تعدم هذا الركن فنحن أمام حكم معدوم لا باطل مثال ذلك أن يصدر الحكم غير مكتوب إطلاقا أو خالي من المنطوق 0 

و قضت محكمة النقض بأن الحكم المفقود لا يحوز قوة الشيء المحكوم فيه 0 

( نقض جنائي في 8 أكتوبر 1957 – مجموعة أحكام النقض س 8 – رقم 209 – ص 781 ) 

و قضت بأن كل حكم يجب أن يكون بالكتابة و يرقعه القاضي الذي أصدره و إلا يعتبر غير موجود 0 

( نقض جنائي 16 من يونية سنة 1947 - مجموعة ج 7 – رقم 381 – ص 260 ) 

و يبدو أن محكمة النقض تعتبر الحكم الخالي من تاريخ إصداره معدوما إذا قضت بأن ورقة الحكم هي من الأوراق الرسمية التي يجب أن تحمل تاريخ إصداره و إلا بطلت لفقدها عنصرا من مقومات وجودها قانونا 0 

( نقض جنائي في 25 نوفمبر سنة 1957 – مجموعة أحكام النقض س 8 رقم 253 – ص 924) 



و لعل الصحيح أن التاريخ لا يعدو أن يكون عملا جوهريا في العمل الإجرائي , يؤدي إخفاقه إلى بطلانه و ليس شرطا من شروط هذا العمل أي لا يؤدي عدم مراعاته إلى انعدامه 0 

قضت محكمة النقض بأن خلو الحكم من بيان المحكمة التي أصدرته يؤدي إلى الجهالة و يجعله كأنه لا وجود له 0 

( نقض جنائي في 5 نوفمبر سنة 1957 – مجموعة أحكام النقض س 8 – رقم 236 – س 870 ) 

و من التطبيقات القضائية التي أبرزها أحد الفقهاء لحالة من حالات الانعدام ما ذهبت إليه 0 

و من التطبيقات القضائية كذلك للعيوب الجسيمة القضاء بما لم يطلب ذلك أن المطالبة القضائية هي مفترض ضروري للعمل القضائي لازم لوجوده و هي أيضا محله الابتدائي , فالادعاءات التي تحملها إلى القضاء هي محل نشاط القاضي يباشر وظيفته بشأنها راميا إلى إعلان إرادة القانون فيها مصدرا الأمر المقضي و الذي يقيد الخصوم بالحجية التي تلازمه – و لا يمكن تاصور وجود لعمل قضائي في غياب محله و هو الادعاء القانوني , و لذلك فإن القضاء بما لم يطلب بعد من العيوب الجسيمة التي تشوب الحكم فتنخلع عنه الصفة القضائية بما يعني انعدامه , و انعدام الحكم و زوال صفته فإنه لا يرتب الآثار التي ينسبها القانون للأحكام فهو لا يستنفذ سلطة القاضي الذي أصدره و لا يرتب حجية الأمر المقضي في خصوص ما تضمنه من قضاء لم يطلب 0 



و ذهب في تحليله لقضاء النص إلى أنه : 



يجب الحذر من الخلط بين التزيد في القضاء و التزيد في التسبيب فالتزيد في القضاء يعد عيبا جسيما ينال من الحكم في وجوده فيؤدي إلى انعدامه في خصوص ما تزيد فيه – أما التزيد في التسبيب بمعنى أن يتضمن الحكم أسبابا نافلة تنفصل عن القضاء الوارد في الحكم و لا يؤدي إليه , فإن القاعدة المعتمدة في خصوصها أنها لا تعد من العيوب التي تنال من الحكم فلا تؤثر في قيامه أو في صحته فيهمل أمرها و يغض النظر عنها فيقوم الحكم صحيحا طالما كان ما أورده من أسباب كافية لحمل القضاء الوارد فيه 0 

فمن المستقر عليه في قضاء محكمة النقض أن ما تتزيد فيه المحكمة من قضاء يخرج عن حدود الطلبات المطروحة لا يعتد به و لا ترتب أثرا فإذا كانت المحكمة قد عرجت إلى مسألة خارجة عن حدود النزاع لم يطلب منها القضاء فيها , فإن ما عرضت له من ذلك لا يجوز الحجية 0 

و أخيرا سنعرض لمذهب أحد كبار الفقهاء في هذا الخصوص تعميما للفائدة و يجب أن نلاحظ أن ما أورده من أراء خاصة بالتفرقة بين العيب المبطل للحكم و المعدم له إنما مزج فيها بين التطبيقات القضائية و بين أراء فقهية 0 

فذهب إلى أنه : 

و مما يجب توجيه النظر إليه أن البطلان المتعلق بالنظام العام لا يعدم الحكم و لا يفقد كيانه , و إذا لا يعد ضابطا للتفرقة بين حالة الانعدام و حالة البطلان كون البطلان الذي يشوب الحكم متعلقا 

بالنظام العام أو غير متعلق به 



العيب المعدم للحكم و العيب المبطل له : 

أولا : من ناحية صدوره من محكمة تتبع جهة قضائية 0 

صفة القاضي و زوالها – تشكيل المحكمة و عدد أعضاؤها – قيام سبب من أسباب عدم إصلاحية أو الرد – صدور الحكم من جهة قضائية غير مختصة 0 

يعتبر معدوما الحكم الصادر من شخص لا يعتبر قاضيا أو من قاض لم يحلف اليمين القانونية , أو من قاض زالت عنه ولاية القضاء بسبب العزل أو الإحالة على المعاش أو الاستقالة 0 

إذا توفى القاضي بعد المداولة و قبل النطق بالحكم وجب فتح باب المرافعة من جديد و إعادة تشكيل الهيئة بإدخال عضو يحل محل المتوفى , و إلا اعتبرت الهيئة التي أصدرت الحكم غير التي سمعت المرافعة 0 

أما إذا توفى القاضي بعد جلسة النطق بالحكم التي حضرها و قبل التوقيع على مسودته – فإن الحكم يكون باطلا و لا يكون معدوما إذ يعد قائما – دون أسباب - أو بعبارة أدق دون توافر الضمانة التي يحققها توقيع القضاة على المسودة عملا بالمادة 175 مما يستوجب بطلانه 0 

و يعتبر معدوما الحكم الصادر من قاض موقوف بصفة مؤقتة عن عمله 

و إذا حجر على قاض فإن جميع ما أصدره من أحكام يعد معدوما من وقت توقيع الحجر عليه , و الطلب بتوقيع الحجر على قاض أمام المحكمة المختصة نوعيا و محليا عملا بالقواعد العامة - لا يوقف , و في ذاته القاضي عن عمله 0 

و لا يعد معدوما الحكم الذي يصدر من قاض ندب إلى المحكمة التي أصدر الحكم فيها الحكم فيها بطريقة غير صحيحة و يفترض بطبيعة الحال أن يكون المندوب قاضيا يعمل في محكمة أخرى و في الدرجة القضائية التي تؤهله للندب فمثلا إذا ندب أحد القضاة مستشارا في محكمة النقض فإنه يعد معدوما الصفة في هذا اصدد ,. و تكون في الأحكام الصادرة من الدائرة التي يشترك فيها معدوما 0 

و يعتبر معدوما الحكم الصادر من قاضيين بدلا من ثلاثة بشرط أن يكون الحكم قد صدر بالفعل منهما دون الثلاثة فإذا ورد خطأ مادي في ديباجة الحكم بصدد عدد أعضاء المحكمة فإنه لا يؤثر في صحته ما دام قد ورد في محضر الجلسة أن الذي أصدره هم القضاة الثلاثة المذكورة أسمائهم في المحضر , وصدور الحكم من أربعة قضاة بدلا من ثلاثة – يبطله و لا يعدمه 0 

و إذا صدر حكم من قاض غير صالح لنظر الدعوى لتوافر سبب من أسباب عدم الصلاحية المقررة في المادة 146 أو 165 أو المادة 498 فإنه يعد باطلا و ليس معدوما 0 عملا بالمادة 47/1 و هو يعد باطلا و لو اتفق الخصوم على العكس , إنما يتعين الطعن فيه وفقا للقواعد المقررة فإذا أغلقت سبل الطعن فيه صار باتا غير قابل لأي مطعن 0 

و يعتبر باطلا و ليس معدوما الحكم الصادر من قاضي يجوز رده عملا بالمادة 148 بافتراض أن طالب الرد لم يعلم بأسبابه إلا بعد صدور الحكم 0 

و يذهب الرأي الراجح في فرنسا إلى التسليم بحجية الحكم الصادر من أي جهة من جهات القضاء و لو خالف الاختصاص المتعلق بالوظيفة أو من مبدأ فصل السلطات و ذلك لحسم النزاع و وضع حد له و لرعاية حجية الأمر المقضي به و احترامها 0 

و نرى التسليم بهذا المبدأ في مصر بعد أن زال تعدد جهات قضاء الأحوال الشخصية و أصبح رجال القضاء ف كل من المحاكم القضائية و الإدارية ممن تتوافر فيهم شروط واحدة ز بعد أن أوجب قانون المرافعات الجديد عند الحكم بعدم اختصاص المحكمة اختصاصا متعلقا بالوظيفة إحالة الدعوى إلى الجهة القضائية المختصة , و فرض هذه الإحالة عليها ( م 110 ) 





ثانيا : من ناحية صدور الحكم في خصومة : 

حتى تنعقد الخصومة يتعين أن تعلن صحيفتها إلى المدعي عليه و أن يكون كل من طرفيها أهلا للتقاضي و إلا فإنها تع معدومة هي و جميع الأحكام التي صدر فيها 0 

و من ثم يعتبر معوما الحكم الصادر على من لم يعلن إطلاقا بصحيفة الدعوى أو على من تم إعلانه بإجراء معدوم كما إذا ثبت بحكم من القضاء تزوير محضر الإعلان ففقد الإعلان كيانه و وجوده و إنما يعد مبنيا على إجراء باطل الحكم الصادر على من أعلن بصحيفة باطلة 0 

و يعتبر معدوما الحكم الصادر على من توفى أو فقد أهليته بعد قبل رفع الدعوى عليه , أو على من لم يكن ممثلا فيها على وجه الإطلاق 0 

و قد قضت محكمة النقض – بناء على ما تقدم أن الخصومة لا تنعقد إلا بين أطراف أحياء و إلا كانت معدومة و أن الدفع بعدم انعقاد الخصومة بين الأطراف الواجب اختصامهم قانونا لا يسقط بعدم إبدائه في صحيفة الاستئناف و أنه إذا علم الخصم أثناء نظر الاستئناف بوفاة المدعي عليه قبل رفع الدعوى جاز لكل ذي مصلحة منهم الدفع بانعدام الحكم الابتدائي 0ر

و إنما إذا توفى الخصم أو فقد أهليته أثناء نظر الدعوى و صدر الحكم عليه دون أن يمثل في الخصومة من يقوم مقامه دون أن يعلن بقيام هذه الخصومة فإن هذا الحكم يعد باطلا و لا يعد معدوما و البطلان المتقدم مقرر قط لمصلحة من شرع انقطاع الخصومة لحمايته – و هم ورثة المتوفى أو من قام من فقد أهلية الخصومة أو من زالت صفته – لأنهم هم وحدهم الذين قد يجهلون قيام الخصومة , فأوجب المشرع فقها حتى لا يصدر الحكم في غفلة منهم , فلا يجوز للخصم الآخر طلب البطلان , و لا يجوز للمحكمة أن تقضي به من تلقاء نفسها 0

و إذا توفى المدعي قبل انعقاد الخصومة و قبل إعلان صحيفتها فإن هذه الوفاة لا تؤدي إلى بطلان الإعلان في كل الأحوال و بعبارة أخرى هذا البطلان شرع لمصلحة الورثة وحدهم و لهم إذا شاؤا الإبقاء على الخصومة و في كل الأحوال تكون لهم مصلحة في ذلك 0 

و يدق الأ/ر إذا توفى المدعي – أو فقد أهليته – قبل انعقاد الخصومة و قبل إعلان صحيفتها , و استمرت و صدر الحكم فيها على ورثته في غفلة منهم , و دون علمهم أن مورثهم قد شرع في إقامة الخصومة قبل وفاته و أنها قد انعقدت بإعلان صحيفتها إلى المدعي عليه بعد هذه الوفاة – تكون الخصومة في الحالة المتقدمة معدومة و يعد معدوما كل حكم يصدر فيها على المدعي إذ أن وجوده شرط أساسي لانعقادها و ما دامت وفاته تمت قبل انعقاد الخصومة و لم تصحح الإجراءات تدخل ورثته من تلقاء أنفسهم أو بناء على إعلان من جانب المدعي عليه فإن كل حكم يصدر فيها على المدعي يكون معدوما أما الحكم الذي يصدر فيه على المدعي عليه فيكون قابلا للبطلان رعاية لمصلحة ورثة المدعي 0 

و غنى عن البيان أن وفاة المدعي بعد انعقاد الخصومة تؤدي إلى انقطاعها عملا بالمادة 130 , و يكون كل إجراء أو حكم يحدث أثناء الانقطاع باطلا على ما تقدم ذكره 0 

و الحكم في غير ما طلبه الخصم أو بأكثر مما طلبه , يعتبر في واقع الأمر صادرا في غير خصومة و يعد معدوما و مع هذا يعتبره القانون حكما قابلا لالتماس إعادة النظر 0 

و لا يعتبر معدوم ا الحكم الصادر في خصومة صحيفتها باطلة لعيب في الإعلان أو لنقض في بياناتها أو الحكم الصادر في الموضوع على الرغم من وجوب شطب القضية لتخلف أطرافها عن الحضور أو على الرغم من وجوب شطب القضية لتخلف أطرافها عن الحضور أو على ارغم من وجوب الحكم باعتبارها كأن لم تكن عملا بالمادة 82 أو الحكم بسقوطها عملا بالمادة 134 أو بانقضائها بالتقادم عملا بالمادة 140 و ذلك لأن البطلان أو السقوط في الأحوال المتقدمة لا يعد خصومة و لا يفقدها كيانها و لا يجعلها هي و العدم سواء , و إنما هو يشوبها و يصيب صحتها – هذا و لو اعتبر البطلان أو السقوط في الأحوال المتقدمة أو في بعضها من النظام العام 0 

و إذا الحكم الصادر في دعوى صحيفتها باطلة يكون قابلا للإلغاء لبنائه على إجراء باطل و الحكم في الموضوع الصادر على الرغم من تخلف ال0خصوم عن الحضور يكون هو الأهر مبنيا على إجراء باطل لأن النزاع لا يثبت و لا يتأكد إلا بحضور الطرفين أو أحدهما في الجلسة الممتدة لنظر الدعوى و بإدلائه بما لديه من طلبات و دفوع و إذا كان النزاع على الحق هو شرط أساسي في الالتجاء إلى القضاء و إلا فلا تقبل الدعوى و إذا كانت هذه الدعوى مبنية على اعتبارات متصلة بالنظام العام حتى لا تشغل المحاكم بدعاوى لا يفيد منها أحد , فإذا لا تملك المحكمة الفصل في الدعوى من تلقاء نفسها عند تخلف طرفيها بل هي تلزم بشطب الدعوى و إلا كان حكمها مبنيا على إجراء باطل 0 

كذا يكون مبنيا على إجراء باطل الحكم الصادر على الرغم من سقوط الخصومة عملا بالمادة 134 أو انقضائها بالتقادم عملا بالمادة 140 و يحصل التظلم من الحكم في الأحوال المتقدمة بولوج طرق الطعن المقررة بصدده و بمراعاة الشروط التي تقدمت دراستها 0 

و إذا ترك المدعي دعواه مراعيا المادة 141 , وقبل خصمه هذا الترك في الأحوال التي يشترط فيها المشرع هذا القبول لإيقاعه و مع ذلك قضت المحكمة في موضوع الدعوى فإن حكمها يكون قد بني على إجراءات باطلة لأن النزاع على الحق هو أساسي في الالتجاء إلى القضاء – على ما تقدم ذكره 0
المستشار/إبراهيم خليل
2005-05-28, 01:05 PM

ثالثا من ناحية تحرير الحكم : 



يعتبر معدوما الحكم غير المكتوب , أو الذي لم يوقع عليه رئيس الهيئة التي أصدرته و الكاتب و إلي لم يذكر فيه إطلاقا اسم المحكوم له و المحكوم عليه 0

و إنما يعتبر معدوما الحكم الصادر دون مراعاة لحكم المادة 166 أو المادة 197 أو المادة 170 أو المادة 178/2 أو الحكم غير المسبب أو الذي لم تودع أسبابه في الميعاد المقرر في القانون 0 

و جدير بالذكر أن الأوامر التي تصدر على العرائض و محاضر الصلح التي تم عملا بالمادة 101 لا تعد من قبيل الحكام فلا تخضع للقواعد المقررة بالنسبة إلى الحكام كذا الحال بالنسبة إلى القرارات الصادرة في الهيئات الإدارية التي يخولها المشرع سلطة الفصل في بعض التظلمات 0 

و إذا كنا قد أوردنا مذهب الفقيه الكبير في هذا الخصوص فهو لأهميته من الناحية العملية بالرغم من اختلافنا معه في بعض الفروض التي اعتبر العيب فيها معدم للحكم أو مبطل له فقط و أهم هذه الحالات حالة انتفاء صلاحية أحد القضاة للحكم فهنا يكون الحكم منعدما لا باطلا و هو ما أكدته المحكمة الإدارية العليا في أحكامها التي سنعرضها و قضاؤها في هذا الخصوص أكثر منطقية و تأصيلا 0 

و الرأي الراجح في الفقه أن المحكمة المختصة بنظر طلب انعدام الحكم هي المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم لأنه إذا كان الحكم منعدما فإن المحكمة تكون و كأنها لم تستنفذ سلطتها عند إصدار الحكم غير أننا نرى أن أنسب محكمة يجب أن تختص بنظر هذه دعوى هي محكمة الطعن العادية و تختص محكمة انقض بنظر دعوى بطلان الحكم الصادر منها على نحو يقارب مذهب المحكمة الإدارية العليا الذي سنعرضه و هناك أراء فقهية أخرى ترى أنه يجوز التمسك بالانعدام في حالة إمكانية الطعن على الحكم إن كانت المواعيد مفتوحة أو في صورة إشكال في التنفيذ حيث يكون مطروحا على محكمة الإشكال وجود الحكم كسند تنفيذي و أخيرا في صورة دعوى البطلان الأصلية ليست هي السبيل الوحيد الصحيح لتقرير انعدام الأحكام بل يمكن تجاهل الحكم المنعدم و عدم الاعتداد به 0 





ثانيا : اتجاه المحكمة الإدارية العليا في 

خصوص دعوى البطلان الأصلية : 

ذهبت المحكمة الإدارية العليا منذ بواكير أحكامها إلى : 



إنه و لئن كان لا يجوز أن يطعن في الأحكام بطريق البطلان الأصلي و إنه إذا كان الحكم باطلا و انقضت مواعيد الطعن فه أو استنفذت اعتبر صحيحا من كل الوجوه و لا يجوز بأي حال من الأحوال التمسك بأي وجه من أوجه بطلانه طبقا لقاعدة voies de nulite n ont lien conter les jugements إلا أن هذه القاعدة تخضع لعدة استثناءات و هي الأحكام التي تصدر من فرد أو أفراد عاديين ليس لهم ولاية القضاء و الأحكام الصادرة من محكمة لا وظيفة لها أو على خلاف القواعد الأساسية الموضوعة للنظام القضائي و القرارات القضائية التي لا تفصل في منازعة ما و لو اتخذت شكل الأحكام كالحكم الصادر برسو المزاد , و الأحكام التي تصدر في الدعوى في مواجهة شخص بدون إعلانه للجلسة المحددة لنظر الدعوى إعلانا صحيحا أو ضد شخص متوفى ففي هذه الحالات و أشباهها يكون الحكم باطلا لبنائه على إجراءات باطلة 0 

و من حيث إنه لذلك يكون الطعن قد قام على أسا سليم من القانون و يكون الحكم فيه إذا قضى برفض الدعوى قد جاء مخالفا للقانون و يتعين من أجل ذلك إلغاؤه و القضاء ببطلانه 0 الحكم الصادر في الدعوى رقم 390 لسنة 3 قضائية لعدم إعلان صحيفة الدعوى إلى المدعي إعلانا صحيحا 0 

( الطعن رقم 770 لسنة 5 ق- جلسة 18/2/1961 س 6 ص 742 ) 



و من حيث إنه واضح مما تقدم أن المدعي يطعن في حكم صادر من دائرة فحص الطعون بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا بدعوى بطلان أقامها مستندا إلى ثمة بطلانا وع في الإجراءات أثر في الحكم المطعون فيه 0 

و من حيث إن هذه المحكمة تختص بالفصل في طلب إلغاء الحكم الصادر منها إذا ما سابه عيب جسيم يسمح بإقامة دعوى بطلان أصلية 0 

و من حيث إنه طبقا للمادة 17 من القانون رقم 55 لسنة 1959 في شأن تنظيم مجلس الدولة تنظر دائرة فحص الطعون الطعن بعد سماع إيضاحات مفوضي الدولة وذوي الشأن أن رأى رئيس الدائرة وجها لذلك 0000 " و تبين المحكمة في نحضر بإيجاز وجهة النظر إذا كان الحكم صادرا بالرفض و لا يجوز الطعن فيه بأي طريقة من طرق الطعن " و مفاد هذا النص أن المشرع لم يأذن بالطعن في الحكم الصادر من دائرة فحص الطعون بأي طريق من طرق الطعن بحيث يتعذر التمسك بكل أوجه البطلان التي تعيب الأحكام الصادرة من محكمة القضاء الإداري أو المحاكم الإدارية أو المحاكم التأديبية التي تجيز الطعن فيها أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا 0 

و من حيث إنه إذا أجيز استثناء الطعن بدعوى بطلان أصلية في الحكام الصادرة بصفة نهائية فإن هذا الاستثناء في غير حالات التي نص عليها كما فعل في المادة 147 من قانون المرافعات رقم 13 لسنة 1968 يجب أن يقف عند الحالات التي تنطوي على عيب جسيم و تمثل إهدارا للعدالة يفقد فيها الحكم وظيفته 0 

و من حيث إن المدعي يستند في دعواه ببطلان حكم دائرة فحص الطعون بجلسة أول يوليو سنة 1967 في الطعن رقم 1582 لسنة 8 ق إلى أنه لم يعلن بميعاد الجلسة الأمر الذي فوت عليه التعقيب على التقرير الصادر من هيئة مفوضي الدولة و منعه من إبداء أوجه دفاعه أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا 0 

و من حيث إن الثابت من الإطلاع على أوراق الدعوى أن تقرير هيئة مفوضي الدولة الذي قدم إلى دائرة فحص الطعون لم يشتمل على وجهة نظر لم يناقشها الطاعن لأن هذا التقرير انتهى إلى تأييد الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإداري بجلسة 12 من أبريل سنة 1962 و قد عالج المدعي في تقرير طعنه في هذا الحكم كل المآخذ التي وجهها إليه 0 

و من ناحية أخرى فإن المدعي حينما عرض في عريضة دعوى البطلان التي أقامها إلى المطاعن التي نسبها حكم محكمة القضاء الإداري المطعون فيه لم يأت بجديد على ما ذكره في أسباب الطعن التي كانت تحت نظر دائرة فحص الطعون و من ثم يتعذر الطعن رقم 1582 سالف اذكر على فرض صحته – ينطوي على عيب جسيم و يمثل إهدارا للعدالة يفقد معها الحكم وظيفته و بذلك تكون هذه الدعوى لا تستند إلى أساسا سليم من القانون و يتعين و الحالة هذه القضاء برفضها وإلزام المدعي المصروفات 0 

( القضية 1504 لسنة 14 ق – جلسة 21/11/1970 س 16 ص 29 ) 



و من حيث أن أحكام المحكمة الإدارية العليا تصدر عن أعلى محكمة طعن في القضاء الإداري فلا يجوز أن يعقب عليها و لا أن يقبل طعن فيها إلا إذا انتفى عنها صفة الأحكام القضائية بأن يصدر الحكم عن مستشار قام به سب من أسباب عدم الصلاحية للفصل في الدعوى ـو أن يقترن الحكم بعيب جسيم تقوم به دعوى البطلان الأصلية و إذا كانت أسباب عدم الصلاحية شخصية لا تجاوز شخص القاضي الذي تقوم به و لا يتأثر بها من يجلسون معه في الجائرة التي يزيد عدد أعضائها على النصاب الذي صدر به أحكامها كما لا يؤثر سبب عدم الصلاحية الذي يقوم بمفوض الدولة و لدى المحكمة الإدارية العليا فيما تصدره من أحكام و إذ يبين من الإطلاع على أوراق الحكم أن السيد المستشار لم يشارك بشئ في نظر الطعنين و لا في إصدار الحكم فيهما و لا المداولة فيهما كما لم يثبت اشتراك السيد المستشار في الحكم و هو لم يشترك في تقدير كفاية الطاعن و ما ساقه المدعي من دلائل لا تفيد في إثبات شيء من هذا الاشتراك و هي تتفق و ما يجري عليه العمل في توزيع القضايا بين أعضاء الدائرة من السادة المستشارين فلا يكون ثمة أحد ممن أصدروا الحكم المطعون فيه قد قام به سبب من أسباب عدم الصلاحية للفصل في الطعينين المشار إليهما و لا يلحق بالحكم البطلان سواء من المفوض الذي أعهد التقريرين بالرأي القانوني في الطعنين و لا مما ام من ذلك بالمفوض الذي حضر جلسات المحكمة عند الفصل فيها ذلك أن أحد من المفوضين لا يقوم بهذا الفصل و لا يقضي بشئ منه إذا كان ما أخذه الطاعن على أداء الحكم قد اقتصر على اجتهاد ذلك القضاء في تأويل القانون و تطبيقه و ليس في عدم الرد للحكم عل بعض من وجوه دفاع الطاعن غير الجوهرية ما يعتبر عيبا جسيما يصم الحكم بالبطلان الأصلي و لا يكون ما يجيز التعرض للحكم المطعون فيه و يكون الطعن لا سند له من القانون و يتعين رفضه 0 

( الطعن رقم 593 لسنة 24 ق – جلسة 17/6/1979 س 24 – ص 122 ) 



و من حيث إنه عن تحديد وسيلة التمسك بهذا البطلان فمن الجدير بالذكر إنه و إن كان من المقرر فقها و قضاءا أنه لا بطلان في الحكم سواء بدعوى مبتدأة أو بطريق ادفع في دعوى قائمة إلا أن هذا ينصرف إلى الحكم الذي و إن كان يعتوره البطلان إلا أنه موجود و منتج لكل أثاره ما لم يقض ببطلانه بإحدى الطرق المقررة لذلك قانونا – أما الحكم المعدوم و هو الذي تجرد من الأركان الأساسية للحكم و التي حاصلها أن يصدر من محكمة تتبع جهة قضائية و أن يصدر بما لها من سلطة قضائية أي في خصومة و أن يكون مكتوبا فهذا الحكم يعتبر غير موجود و غير منتج لأي أثر قانوني و لا يلزم الطعن فيه للتمسك بانعدامه و إنما يكف إنكاره عند التمسك بما اشتمل عليه من قضاء كما يجوز الطعن فيه بالبطلان بدعوى أصلية أو بدفع في دعوى قائمة 0 

و من حيث إنه على هدى ذلك و إذا كان الثابت من الأوراق أن الدعوى الفرعية و إن كانت الجهة الإدارية لم تتبع في شأن إقامتها الطريق القانوني السليم إلا أن الجلي في الأمر أن الطاعن و وكيله علما ها من لمذكرة التي تسلم صورتها الوكيل أمام مفوض الدولة بجلسة التحضير المنعقدة في 16 من مايو سنة 1967 و ام بالرد علها مما يغدو من المتعذر معه اعتبار الحكم الصادر فيها منعدما فاقدا طبيعته كحكم بل يعتبر في الحقيقة قد شابه وجه من أوجه البطلان مما يجوز معه الطعن فيه أمام هذه المحكمة تطبيقا للمادة 15/2 من قانون مجلس الدولة رقم 55 لسنة 1959 سالف الذكر التي تقتضي بجواز الطعن أمام المحكمة الإدارية العلا " إذا وقع في الحكم أو بطلان في الإجراءات أثر في الحكم " و على ذلك و إن كان الثابت أيضا أن الطاعن د علم في 19 من ديسمبر سنة 1969 بهذا الحكم عند إعلانه بقائمة الرسوم الصادر في شأنه و د استغلق أمامه طريق الطعن فوات مواعيده المقررة و من ثم فلا يجوز له بعد ذلك رفع دعوى بطلان أصلية لأن الحكم أصبح بمنجى من الإلغاء 0 

و من حيث إنه فيما يتعلق بكل أثاره الطاعن بشأن عدم إخطاره بأي من جلستي المرافعة في الدعوى رقم 184 لسنة 21 ق إلى أن صدر الحكم فيها بجلة 27 أبريل سنة 1969 فالثابت من الإطلاع على دفتر صادر من محكمة القضاء الإداري ( الأرشيف ) في الفترة من 5 من نوفمبر سنة 1968 حتى 28 من ديسمبر 1968 أن سكرتارية محكمة القضاء الإداري أرسلت إلى وكيل الطاعن الأستاذ / بد المجيد عيسى المحامي 9 إخطارا في 30 من نوفمبر سنة 1968 برقم 3173 لإبلاغه بتاريخ جلسة الأول من ديسمبر سنة 1968 ( و هي تاريخ أول جلسة في المرافعة ) و أنه و إن كانت المادة 32 من القانون رقم 55 لسنة 1959 المشار إليه تقضي بأن يبلغ قلم كتاب المحكمة تاريخ الجلسة إلى ذوي الشأن و يكون ميعاد الحضور ثمانية أيام على الأقل و كان الواضح أن الإهطار تم لأقل من ثمانية أيام , إلا أنه يلاحظ أن عدم مراعاة هذه المدة و إن كان يؤدي إلى وقوع عيب شكلي في الإجراءات يؤثر في الحكم و يترتب عليه بطلانه شكلا إلا أن سبيل التمسك ببطلانه هو الطعن عليه بالطرق المقررة قانونا لا رفع الدعوى المبتدأة بالبطلان إذ أن ولوج هذه الوسيلة الاستثنائية يجب أن يقف عند حد الحالات التي تنطوي على عيب جسيم يمثل إهدارا للعدالة يفقد معها الحكم وظيفته كحكم 0 

( الطعن رقم 537 لسنة 23 ق – جلسة 7/6/1980 س 25 ص 113 ) 



و من حيث إنه عن السب الأول من أساب الطعن فإن الثابت من ملف الطعن أن الدكتور / 00000000 هو الذي أودع صحيفة الدعوى رقم 3200 لسنة 27 ق بتاريخ 12/8/1981 استنادا إلى توكيل رسمي عام برقم 3027 لسنة 68 توثيق السيدة عن الطاعن و تحدد لنظرها أمام الدائرة الأولى عليا بجلسة 26/5/1982 لم يحضرها الطاعن و لا أحد عنه و أحيلت إلى الدائرة الثانية عليا لنظرها بجلسة 13/6/1982 و لم يحضر أحد أيضا فتأجلت لنظرها إلى لجلسة 31/10/1982 حيث حضر الأستاذ / 0000000000000 بتوكيل خاص أودع ملف الدعوى , و قررت المحكمة إحالة الدعوى إلى الدائرة المختصة بنظر منازعات الأعضاء و حددت لنظرها جلسة 7/11/1982 و بهذه الجلسة حضر الأستاذ / 0000000000 و طلب التأجيل لضم المستندات المذكورة فقررت المحكمة التأجيل لجلسة 5/6/1983 لتنفيذ القرار السابق و في الجلسة المذكورة لم يحضر الأستاذ / 000000000000 و حضر الأستاذ / 000000000 المحامي عن الدكتور /0000000000 عن المدعي حيث تأجل نظر الدعوى لجلسة 2/10/1983 لتنفيذ القرار السابق و لم تنظر الدعوى بهذه الجلسة لتغير الدائرة المختصة بجلسة 27/11/1983 حيث حضر الأستاذ / 0000000000 عن الدكتور / 0000000000 عن المدعي و حجزت الدعوى للحكم لجلسة 8 يناير سنة 1984 و فيها صدر الحكم المطعون فيه و من حيث أن الثابت مما تدم أن المدعي مثل في الدعوى بوكيل عنه طوال فترة تداولها حتى تم حجزها للحكم على النحو السابق بيانه فمن ثم تكون الإجراءات قد تمت طبقا لأحكام القانون و لا مطعن عليها و ما أثاره الطاعن من أن أوراق و ملف الدعوى و ظاهر الحال تدل بوضوح على انتهاء وكالة الدكتور /000000 منذ سفره و انتقال هذه الوكالة إلى الأستاذ / 000000 فهو دفاع غير صحيح و لا أساس له 0 ذلك أن تحديد من يمثل المدعي أمام المحكمة أمر يملكه المدعي وحده و وكالة الدكتور / 00000000 عن المدعي أمر ثابت بملف الدعوى و لا يوجد ما يفيد انتهاء هذه الوكالة و أن الإنهاء الأصيل لها بل أن استمرارا حضور محامي عنه عن المدعي صحيح و لا غبار عليه و حضور الأستاذ /0000000 عن المدعي بعض الجلسات بمقتضى توكيل خاص لا يدل بذاته و لا يجوز أن يستفاد منه قصر الوكالة عليه و إنهاء وكالة الدكتور /000000 إذ لا مانع من حضور أكثر من محام عن المدعي كما هو الحال في الطعن الماثل , و من ثم يكون هذا الوجه من أوجه الطعن لا أسا له من القانون و تطبيقه مقصود منها المساس بما قام عليه الحكم المطعون عليه لا غتاء منها و ليست مما يعتبر عيبا جسيما يجيز التعرض للحكم و يصمه بالبطلان 0 

( طعن رقم 1028 لسنة 30 ق – جلسة 18/1/1986 ) 

و من حيث إن المادة 147 من قانون المرافعات المدنية و التجارية تنص على أنه يقع باطلا عمل القاضي أو قضاءه في الأحوال المتقدمة ( مادة 146) و لو تم باتفاق الخصوم 0 و إذا وقع هذا البطلان في حكم صدر من محكمة النقض جاز للخصم أن يطلب منها إلغاء الحكم و إعادة نظر الطعن أمام دائرة أخرى 0 

و من حيث إنه المادة 146 من قانون المرافعات تنص على : 

" يكون القاضي غير صالح لنظر الدعوى ممنوعا من سماعها و لو لم يرده أحد من الخصوم في الأحوال الآتية : 

- إذا كان وكيلا لأحد الخصوم في أعماله الخصوصية أو وصيا عليه أو قيما 0 

- إذا كان قد أفتى أو تراجع عن أحد الخصوم في الدعوى أو كتب فيها و لو كان ذلك قبل انشغاله بالقضاء أو كان قد سبق له نظرها قاضيا أو خبيرا أو محكما أو كان قد أدى شهادة فيها 0 

و من حيث إن الطعن الماثل بتأسيس على عدم صلاحية بعض مستشاري المحكمة الإدارية العليا للفصل في طلبات الرد فضلا عن عدم مراعاة إجراءات الإعلان بتحديد تاريخ الجلسات و هي الأسباب التي تجيز قبول دعوى البطلان الأصلية , و يكون الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى غير قائم على أساس من القانون 0 

( طعن رقم 4223 لسنة 33 ق – جلسة 3/1/1988) 



و من حيث إن المحكمة الإدارية العليا تختص بالفصل في طلب إلغاء الحكم الصادر منها إذا كما شابه عيب جسيم يسمح بإقامة دعوى البطلان الأصلية , و لا يكون ذلك إلا أن كان الحكم المطعون فيه يمثل إهدارا للعدالة و يفقد الحكم فيها وظيفته , و تنتفي عنه صفة الحكم القضائي كأن يصدر عن مستشار قام به سبب من أسباب عدم الصلاحية أو يقترن الحكم بعيب جسيم تقوم به دعوى البطلان الأصلية و لا ريب أن الطعن في الحكم الصادر من المحكمة الإدارية العليا بدعوى البطلان الأصلية هو استثناء ينطوي على مساس بحجية الحكم المطعون فيه و بذلك يقف هذا الاستثناء عند الحالات التي تنطوي على عيب جوهري جسيم يصيب الحكم و يفقد صفته كحكم قضائي له حجيته بوصفه قد صدر من المحكمة الإدارية العليا و هي أعلى محكمة طعن في القضاء الإداري 0 

و من حيث إنه عن السبب ا لأول من أسباب الطعن بطلان إجراءات تحضير الدعوى لعدم صلاحية مفوض الدولة المقررة في مباشرة اختصاه في الدعوى تحقيقا للحيدة التامة , ذلك أن الأستاذ / 000000000 مفوض الجولة المقرر أحدث في ترتيب أقدمية الأعضاء من المدعي و من ثم له مصلحة شخصية في إخراج المدعي من خدمة المجلس فإن المادة 146 





من قانون المرافعات تقضي بأن يكون القاضي غير صالح لنظر الدعوى ممنوعا من سماعها و إن لم يرده أحد الخصوم في الأحوال الآتية : 

1-000000000 2-000000000000 3-00000000000 4-0000000000 

5-0000000000 

إذا كان قد أفتى أو ترافع عن أحد الخصوم في الدعوى أو كتب فيها و لو كان قبل اشتغاله بالقضاء أو كان سبق له نظرها قاضيا أو خبير أو محكما أو كان قد أدى شهادة فيها , و تقضي المادة 147 بأن يقع باطلا عمل القاضي أو قضاؤه في الأحوال متقدمة اذكر و لم تم باتفاق الخصوم و المادتان 146 , 147 من قانون المرافعات تتناولا فقط القاضي الذي يفصل في النزاع فهو وحده الذي يكون غير صالح لنظر النزاع و الحكم فيه و ممنوعا من سماع الدعوى بشأنه , و لو لم يرده أحد الخصوم و يقع عمله باطلا في الأحوال المبينة في المادة 146 و إن تم باتفاق الخصوم – أما مفوض الدولة المقر و ممثل هيئة مفوضي الدولة في تشكيل المحكمة فلا يسري في حقهما حكم المادتين 146 , 147 من قانون المرافعات 

لأن أيهما لا يفصل بقضاء في أي منازعة و إنما يطرح رأيا استشاريا للمحكمة أن تأخذ به كله أو بعضه أو تطرحه كله أو ترفضه و قد سبق للمحكمة الإدارية العليا الأخذ بهذا النظر في الطعن رقم 593 لسنة 24 ق جلسة 17/6/1997 فقضت بأنه يجب ألا يكون أحد ممن أصدروا الحكم المطعون قد قام به سبب من أسباب عدم الصلاحية للفصل في النزاع و لا يلحق البطلان بالحكم بسبب ما قام من أسباب عدم الصلاحية بمفوض الدولة الذي أعد التقرير في الطعن بالرأي القانوني في النزاع أو بمفوض الدولة الذي حضر جلسات المحكمة لأنه أي مفوض الدولة في الحالتين لا يفصل في النزاع و لا يقضي بشئ فيه " المجموعة 15 سنة الجزء 2 صحيفة 1383 " 

و على ذلك فإنه لا يعيب الحكم المطعون فيه تقرير هيئة مفوضي الدولة من الأستاذ / 00000000 الأحدث من الطاعن في ترتيب الأقدمية و يضاف إلى ذلك أن السبب الأول من أسباب الطعن في ترتيب الأقدمية و يضاف إلى ذلك أن السبب الأول من أسباب الطعن على الحكم الصادر من المحكمة الإدارية العليا بدعوى البطلان الأصلية الماثلة يقوم على نظر متعذر قبوله لأنه يشترط في القاضي و في مفوض الدولة أن يكون كلاهما أسبق من زميليهما المدعي أو الطاعن في ترتيب أقدمية أعضاء مجلس الدولة و يجعل لأيهما أن كان أحدث في ترتيب الأقدمية من المدعي أو الطاعن مصلحة في إخراج المدعي أو الطاعن من مجلس الدولة بما يترتب عليه إفساح الطريق أمام أي منهما في فرص الترقي و تولي المناصب التي يكون من حق المدعي أصلا لأنه الأقدم أن يسبق إليها و هذ1ا النظر لا يستند إلى حكم في قانون مجلس الدولة أو في قانون المرافعات أو غيره كما أنه يسمح بأن يكون شرط المصلحة في الدعوى قائما على المصلحة المحتملة أي الاحتمالية بينما يكون حكم القانون أنه يشترط في المصلحة أن تكون مصلحة شخصية مباشره يقرها القانون و لئن كان قانون المرافعات قد أجاز أن تكون المصلحة محتملة في الدعوى على سبيل الاستثناء من الأصل الذي يوجب أن تكون المصلحة فيها شخصية و مباشرة فقد أوجب القانون أن يكون شرط الاعتداد بالمصلحة الاحتمالية هو الاحتياط لرفع ضرر محدق بالاستيثاق لحق يخشى زواله و دليله عند النزاع فيه إلا أن الطاعن يستند إلى المصلحة الاحتمالية في هذا الطعن كأساس لطلباته ذلك أن عدم صلاحية مفوض الدولة لأنه الأحدث في ترتيب الأقدمية من الطاعن و من ثم له مصلحة في إخراج الطاعنة من خدمة المجلس كما يفسح للمفوض من فرص الترقي و تولي الوظائف التي كانت أصلا من حق الطاعن هو من قبيل إقامة طلبات الطاعن جميعها و إقامتها على أساس المصلحة الاحتمالية إذ تخلو هذه الاعتبارات من معنى المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة تماما و هي تتعلق بوقائع قائمة في الواقع الحالي و يحتمل أن يتحقق في المستقبل أو لا يتحقق و ليس في ذلك كله احتياط لرفع ضرر محدق جسيم أو قريب الوقوع و ليس في ذلك كله استيثاق لحق يخشى زوال دليله عند النزاع فيه و يضاف إلى ذلك أن الأخذ بهذا النظر يؤدي إلى نتائج غير مقبولة ذلك أن تخصيص السبق في ترتيب الأقدمية بتقديم تقرير مفوض الدولة و بالقضاء في منازعات أعضاء المجلس يؤدي إلى أن لا يجد نواب رئيس مجلس الدولة المتقدمين في ترتيب الأقدمية من يفصل في منازعاتهم مع المجلس أو من يؤاخذهم عن الخروج على واجبات الوظيفة أن نسب إلى أحدهم خروج على واجبات و مقتضيات الوظيفة لأنه لا يوجد أحد يسبقهم في ترتيب أقدمية من أعضاء المجلس ذلك أنه لا يصح التسليم بأنهم خارج المساءلة أو منازعاتهم مع المجلس ليس لها قضاء للفصل فيها , و من ناحية أخرى فإنه لا وجه للمقارنة بين الطاعنين و بين الأستاذ /000000000 لأن الطاعن كان منذ صدور قرار إنهاء خدمته في 27/2/1985 خارج المجلس بينما كان الأستاذ /00000000 داخل المجلس و لم يجمعهما كشف أقدمية واحد من ذلك التاريخ و لذلك لا يصح أن ينسب إلى الأستاذ /0000000 أن له مصلحة في إخراج الطاعن من الخدمة بمجلس الدولة لأن الطاعن كان بالفعل و منذ 17/2/1985 خارج المجلس و ليس من أعضائه و مصلحة الأحدث في ترتيب الأقدمية في إخراج من يسبقه في ترتيب الأقدمية هي مصلحة نظرية غير جدية و احتمالية و لا تصلح أساس لإقامة منازعة قضائية عليها , و كل ما تدم بالإضافة إلى أن أسباب عدم الصلاحية لنظر الدعوى المنصوص عليها في المادة 146 من قانون المرافعات إنما تخص القاضي الذي يفصل في النزاع و لا تمتد إلى غيره من أعضاء هيئة مفوضي الدولة سواء المقر منهم الذي يودع التقرير في الدعوى أو من يحضر منهم جلسات المحكمة لتكملة تشكيلها , فإن الوجه الأول من أوجه الطعن الماثل لا يقوم على أساس من المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة و يقوم على أساس المصلحة الاحتمالية و هو يقوم على فروض جدلية و احتمالية بحتة , و لا يستقيم في حق نواب رئيس مجلس الدولة , و على ذلك فإن تقديم تقرير هيئة مفوضي الدولة من الأستاذ /000000000000 في الطعن طعنا على قرار إنهاء خدمته و المقيد برقم 3693/31 ق عليا رغم أنه أحدث في ترتيب الأقدمية من الطاعن لا يترتب عليه البطلان الحكم المطعون فيه و من ثم لا تقبل معه دعوى البطلان الأصلية المقامة من الطاعن طعنا على الحكم الصادر من المحكمة الإدارية العليا في الطعن سالف الذكر و القاضي برفض اطعن موضوعا 0 

و من حيث إنه عن الوجه الثاني من أوجه الطعن و هو بطلان تشكيل المحكمة , و عدم 

صلاحية مفوض 

أحدث من المدعي في ترتيب الأقدمية و له صفة مصاهرة بالمدعي يمتنع من سماع الدعوى فإن الثابت من الإطلاع على أوراق ملف اطعن رقم 3694/31 ق أن المستشار /00000000 حضر جلسة المرافعة المنعقدة بجلسة 4/5/1986 ممثلا لهيئة مفوضي الدولة كما حضر جلسة المرافعة المنعقدة في 18/5/1986 و جلسة 22/6/1986 المحددة لإصدار الحكم في الطعن سالف الذكر و التي صدر احكم فيها فعلا و لقد ذكر في نسخة الحكم الأصلية أن الحاضر عن هيئة مفوضي الدولة بجلسة إصدار الحكم في الطعن و هي جلسة يوم 22/6/1986 هو المستشار /000000 و تم تصحيح نسخة الحكم للأصلية في هامش الحكم بأن مفوض الدولة الحاضر عن هيئة مفوضي الدولة هو المستشار /000000000 و توقع من رئيس المحكمة ما يورد صحة هذا البيان ولذلك فقد يكون الوجه الثاني من أوجه الطعن على الحكم الصادر في الطعن رقم 3694/31 بدعوى البطلان الأصلية في غير محله و على غير أساس سليم من القانون 0 

و من حيث إنه عن الوجه الثالث من أوجه الطعن على الحكم بدعوى البطلان الأصلية و هو التفريط الجوهري في الحكم فهي من جملتها أسباب موضوعية و الأصل ألا تفرض هذه الأسباب الموضوعية متى أغلق باب الطعن على حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا للأسباب المتعلقة بالشكل و الإجراءات ( و مع ذلك تناولتها المحكمة ) 

( الطعن رقم 3415 لسنة 32 ق – جلسة 30/4/1988) 

و من حيث إن المحكمة الإدارية العليا قد استقر قضاؤها أيضا على أنه و لئن كانت أحكام المحكمة الإدارية العليا خاتمة المطاف فيما يعرض من أقضية على القضاء الإداري و من ثم لا تقبل الطعن فيها بأي طريق من طرق الطعن شأنها شأن الأحكام الصادرة من محكمة النقض و إذ كان الشارع قد أجاز الخصم أن يطلب إلى محكمة النقض إلغاء الحكم الصادر منها إذا قام بأحد أعضاء الهيئة التي أصدرته سبب من أسباب عدم صلاحيته المنصوص عليها ف المادة 146 من قانون المرافعات و إعادة نظر الطعن أمام دائرة أخرى فإن مثل هذه الوسيلة ينبغي إتاحتها للخصم إذا ما وقع البطلان في حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا لذات السبب و ذلكم لوحدة العلة التي تقوم على حكمة جوهرية هي توفير ضمانة أساسية لتطمين المتقاضين و صون سمعة القضاء 0 

و من حيث إنه على هدى ما تقدم و إذا كان الثابت من الأوراق في الطعن الماثل أن الطاعن سبق أن أقام الدعوى رقم 5689 لسنة 37 ق أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري ( دائرة العقود الإدارية و التعويضات ) و تحدد لنظرها أمام هذه الدائرة جلسة 25/9/1983 و تداول نظرها يعد ذلك أمامها على النحو المبين بمحاضر جلساتها , و بجلسة 22/1/984 قررت الدائرة برئاسة السيد الأستاذ المستشار 00000000 عرض الدعوى على السيد المستشار / نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة و رئيس محكمة القضاء الإداري لإحالتها إلى دائرة أخرى لوجود مانع لدى الدائرة من الفصل فيها , و بناء على ذلك أحيلت الدعوى إلى دائرة أخرى من دوائر محكمة القضاء الإداري و تداول نظرها أمامها إلى أن قضت بجلسة 20/1/1984 بعم جواز نظر الدعوى ( الدعويين المضمومتين رقمي 3589 لسنة 37 ق و 1348 لسنة 38 ق ) لسبق الفصل فيها , و على ذلك النحو السالف بيانه تفصيلا 0 

و لما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن حكم محكمة القضاء الإداري سالف ال1كر كان محل الطعن رقم 865 لسنة 31 ق عليا المشار إليها آنفا و إذا كان يبين من الإطلاع على الحكم الصادر من المحكمة الإدارية العليا بجلسة 8/2/1986 و الطعن ر قم 865 لسنة 31 ق سالف الذكر أو السيد الأستاذ المستشار / 00000000 سبب من أسباب عدم صلاحية للفصل في الطعن رقم 865 لسنة 31 ق عليا لسبق تنحيه عن نظر الدعوى رقم 3589 لسنة 37 قضاء إداري محل الطعن المذكور 0 

و من حيث إنه و لئن كانت أسباب عدم صلاحية سواء نتيجة ظروف عدم الصلاحية الحتمية أو نتيجة ظروف عدم الصلاحية التقديرية و المنصوص عليها سواء في قانون السلطة القضائية أو قانون المرافعات كلها تعتبر أسباب شخصية لا تجاوز القاضي الذي قام به بسبب عدم الصلاحية و لا يمتد إلى أعضاء المحكمة الآخرين فكل أسباب عدم الصلاحية شخصية إلا أن الثابت أن دائرة العقود الإدارية و التعويضات بمحكمة القضاء الإداري برئاسة السيد الأستاذ المستشار /000000000 قرت بجلستها المنعقدة في 23/1/1984 وجود مانع لدى الدائرة من الفصل في الدعوى إلا أنها لم تسبب قرارها هذا فقد خلا حضر الجلسة من أي إشارة إلى المانع الذي قام لدى هذه الدائرة و حال بينها و بين صلاحيتها للفصل في تلك الدعوى , كما لم يتضمن محضر الجلسة أيضا أسماء أي من السادة أعضاء الجائرة الذين قام هم سب عدم الصلاحية و من ثم فإن المانع الذي قام لدى الدائرة يشمل و الحالة هذه جميع السادة المستشارين الأعضاء بها 0 

و من حيث إنه ترتيبا على ما تدم فإنه يكون قد قام في أحد السادة المستشارين الذين شاركوا في الحكم الصادر من المحكمة الإدارية العليا في الطعن رقم 865 لسنة 31 ق عليا و هو السيد الأستاذ المستشار / 0000000000 سبب من أسباب عدم الصلاحية للفصل في ذلك الطعن الأمر الذي يتعين معه القضاء ببطلان الأمر الذي يتعين معه القضاء بطلان ذلك الحكم 0 

( الطعن رقم 139 لسنة 33 ق – جلسة 3/4/1990 ) 

و من حيث إنه عن السبب الأول من أسباب الطعن و المتمثل في مقولة عدم إعلان المطعون ضده في الطعنين رقمي 2297 , 2321/27 ق عليا بأية جلسة من جلسات نظرهما فإن المادة 30 من قانون مجلس الدولة , و الصادر بالقانون رقم 47 لسنة 1972 تنص في فقرتها الثانية على أنه : 



و يبلغ قلم كتاب المحكمة تاريخ الجلسة إلى ذوي الشأن و يكون ميعاد الحضور ثمانية أيام على الأقل و يجوز ف حالة تقصيره إلى ثلاثة أيام " و جرى قضاء هذه المحكمة كذلك على أن علة هذا النص الذي رددته قوانين مجلس الدولة المتعاقبة – هي تمكين ذوي الشأن بعد تمام تحضير الطعن ة تهيئيه للمرافعة و من الحضور بأنفسهم أو بوكلائهم أمام المحكمة للإدلاء بما لديهم من إيضاحات و تقديم ما يعن لهم من بيانات و أوراق لاستيفاء الدعوى واستكمال عناصر الدفاع فيها و متابعة سير إجراءاتها و ما إلى ذلك مما يتصل بحق الدفاع و يرتبط بمصلحة جوهرية لذوي الشأن و يترتب على إغفال الإبلاغ بتاريخ الجلسة وقوع عيب جسيم في الإجراءات من شأنه الإضرار بمصالح الخصم الذي وقع هذا الإغفال في حقه و الإخلال بحقه في الدفاع المر الذي يؤثر في الحكم و يترتب على بطلانه و من حيث إن الثابت بأوراق الطعنين رقمي 2297 و 2321/27 ق عليا أنه لئن أبلغ المطعون ضده بجلسة 10/6/1985 التي عينت لنظرهما أمام دائرة فحص الطعون , و ذلك بالكتاب رقم 3134 في 13/4/1985 فليس في الأوراق ما يفيد أن هذا الكتاب ارتد , بما يقيم قرينة على إعمال علم المطعون ضده بجلسة 10/6/1985 بيد أنه تخلف عن الحضور فيها و بها قررت المحكمة ضم الطعن رقم 2321 /22 ق عليا إلى الطعن رقم 2297/27 ق عليا ليصدر فيهما حكم واحد و حكمت بوقف تنفيذ الحكم المطعون فيه , و ألزمت المطعون ضده مصروفات هذا الطلب و قررت إحالة الطعنين إلى المحكمة الإدارية العليا " الدائرة الثانية " 

و من حيث إنه و لئن أبلغ المطعون ضده بجلة 10/6/1985 المذكورة , إلا أن دائرة فحص الطعون لم تعين في الحكم الصادر بها بجلسة لنظر الطعنين أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا ( الدائرة الثانية ) و إنما عينت لنظرهما بعد ذلك جلسة 20/10/1985 و على هذا أضحى غير منتج في علم المطعون ضده بها إبلاغه بجلسة 10/6/1985 أو حتى حضوره و تعين من ثم لصحة إجراءات الطعنين أمام المحكمة ,إبلاغ المطعون ضده جلسة 20/10/1985 عملا بنص الفقرة الثانية من المادة 20 من قانون مجلس الدولة المشار إليه , و الثابت بالأوراق أنه جرى إبلاغ المطعون ضده في موطنه الأصلي بموجب الكتاب رقم 4794 في 4/7/1985 إلا أن الإبلاغ ارتد كما امن إبلاغ محاميه بها بالكتاب رقم 4793 في 4/7/1985 و هو تبليغ لم يرتد بي أنه غير منتج في هذا الصدد لعدم جواز هذا الإبلاغ قانونا إذ متى بين المطعون ضده موطنه الأصلي في صحيفة افتتاح الدعوى فلا يجوز إبلاغه في موطنه المختار طبقا لنص الفقرة الثانية من المادة 214 مرافعات و متى كان ذلك كذلك فإن المطعون ضده لا يكون قد تم إبلاغه بتاريخ الجلسة التي عينت لنظر الطعن أمام دائرة الموضوع و الثابت بمحاضر جلساتها ؟انه تخلف عن الحضور بها و بالجلسات التالية سواء بنفسه أو بوكيل عنه فيكون نظر الطعنين أمام تلك الدائرة قد تم بمعزل عنه مما ينطوي على إخلال بحقه في الدفاع و يشوب من ثم إجراءات نظر الطعنين بعيب جوهري يبطلهما فيستتبع بطلان الحكم الصادر فيهما مما يتعين معه القضاء بإلغائه و بإحالة الطعنين إلى دائرة أخرى من دوائر المحكمة الإدارية العليا لعادة نظرهما عملا بنص الفقرة الثانية من المادة 147 مرافعات 0 

( الطعن رقم 3342 لسنة 33 ق – جلسة 25/4/1990) 

و حيث جرى قضاء هذه المحكمة على تطبيق الأسس الواردة في المادة 146 من قانون المرافعات على ما تصدره محاكم القضاء الإداري من أحكام لتعلقها بأسس النظام القضائي وز ما تقتضيه من اطمئنان الخصوم إلى حيدة القاضي و من نأية منطلقة الشبهة إلا أن توافر سبب من أساب عدم الصلاحية في أحد أعضاء المحكمة الذين لم يشتركوا في إصدار الحكم أو المداولة فيه لا يؤدي إلى بطلان الحكم نظرا لأن عدم الصلاحية أمر شخصي لا يجاوز شخص القاضي الذي يقوم به و لا يتأثر به من يجلسون معه في الدائرة التي يزيد عدد أعضاءها على النصاب الذي تصدر به أحكام المحكمة , في هذا المعنى حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا الصادر بجلسة 17/6/1979 في الطعن رقم 562 لسنة 240 ق 5 مجموعة أحكام 15 عاما ص 126 0

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ثالثا من ناحية تحرير الحكم : 



يعتبر معدوما الحكم غير المكتوب , أو الذي لم يوقع عليه رئيس الهيئة التي أصدرته و الكاتب و إلي لم يذكر فيه إطلاقا اسم المحكوم له و المحكوم عليه 0

و إنما يعتبر معدوما الحكم الصادر دون مراعاة لحكم المادة 166 أو المادة 197 أو المادة 170 أو المادة 178/2 أو الحكم غير المسبب أو الذي لم تودع أسبابه في الميعاد المقرر في القانون 0 

و جدير بالذكر أن الأوامر التي تصدر على العرائض و محاضر الصلح التي تم عملا بالمادة 101 لا تعد من قبيل الحكام فلا تخضع للقواعد المقررة بالنسبة إلى الحكام كذا الحال بالنسبة إلى القرارات الصادرة في الهيئات الإدارية التي يخولها المشرع سلطة الفصل في بعض التظلمات 0 

و إذا كنا قد أوردنا مذهب الفقيه الكبير في هذا الخصوص فهو لأهميته من الناحية العملية بالرغم من اختلافنا معه في بعض الفروض التي اعتبر العيب فيها معدم للحكم أو مبطل له فقط و أهم هذه الحالات حالة انتفاء صلاحية أحد القضاة للحكم فهنا يكون الحكم منعدما لا باطلا و هو ما أكدته المحكمة الإدارية العليا في أحكامها التي سنعرضها و قضاؤها في هذا الخصوص أكثر منطقية و تأصيلا 0 

و الرأي الراجح في الفقه أن المحكمة المختصة بنظر طلب انعدام الحكم هي المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم لأنه إذا كان الحكم منعدما فإن المحكمة تكون و كأنها لم تستنفذ سلطتها عند إصدار الحكم غير أننا نرى أن أنسب محكمة يجب أن تختص بنظر هذه دعوى هي محكمة الطعن العادية و تختص محكمة انقض بنظر دعوى بطلان الحكم الصادر منها على نحو يقارب مذهب المحكمة الإدارية العليا الذي سنعرضه و هناك أراء فقهية أخرى ترى أنه يجوز التمسك بالانعدام في حالة إمكانية الطعن على الحكم إن كانت المواعيد مفتوحة أو في صورة إشكال في التنفيذ حيث يكون مطروحا على محكمة الإشكال وجود الحكم كسند تنفيذي و أخيرا في صورة دعوى البطلان الأصلية ليست هي السبيل الوحيد الصحيح لتقرير انعدام الأحكام بل يمكن تجاهل الحكم المنعدم و عدم الاعتداد به 0 





ثانيا : اتجاه المحكمة الإدارية العليا في 

خصوص دعوى البطلان الأصلية : 

ذهبت المحكمة الإدارية العليا منذ بواكير أحكامها إلى : 



إنه و لئن كان لا يجوز أن يطعن في الأحكام بطريق البطلان الأصلي و إنه إذا كان الحكم باطلا و انقضت مواعيد الطعن فه أو استنفذت اعتبر صحيحا من كل الوجوه و لا يجوز بأي حال من الأحوال التمسك بأي وجه من أوجه بطلانه طبقا لقاعدة voies de nulite n ont lien conter les jugements إلا أن هذه القاعدة تخضع لعدة استثناءات و هي الأحكام التي تصدر من فرد أو أفراد عاديين ليس لهم ولاية القضاء و الأحكام الصادرة من محكمة لا وظيفة لها أو على خلاف القواعد الأساسية الموضوعة للنظام القضائي و القرارات القضائية التي لا تفصل في منازعة ما و لو اتخذت شكل الأحكام كالحكم الصادر برسو المزاد , و الأحكام التي تصدر في الدعوى في مواجهة شخص بدون إعلانه للجلسة المحددة لنظر الدعوى إعلانا صحيحا أو ضد شخص متوفى ففي هذه الحالات و أشباهها يكون الحكم باطلا لبنائه على إجراءات باطلة 0 

و من حيث إنه لذلك يكون الطعن قد قام على أسا سليم من القانون و يكون الحكم فيه إذا قضى برفض الدعوى قد جاء مخالفا للقانون و يتعين من أجل ذلك إلغاؤه و القضاء ببطلانه 0 الحكم الصادر في الدعوى رقم 390 لسنة 3 قضائية لعدم إعلان صحيفة الدعوى إلى المدعي إعلانا صحيحا 0 

( الطعن رقم 770 لسنة 5 ق- جلسة 18/2/1961 س 6 ص 742 ) 



و من حيث إنه واضح مما تقدم أن المدعي يطعن في حكم صادر من دائرة فحص الطعون بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا بدعوى بطلان أقامها مستندا إلى ثمة بطلانا وع في الإجراءات أثر في الحكم المطعون فيه 0 

و من حيث إن هذه المحكمة تختص بالفصل في طلب إلغاء الحكم الصادر منها إذا ما سابه عيب جسيم يسمح بإقامة دعوى بطلان أصلية 0 

و من حيث إنه طبقا للمادة 17 من القانون رقم 55 لسنة 1959 في شأن تنظيم مجلس الدولة تنظر دائرة فحص الطعون الطعن بعد سماع إيضاحات مفوضي الدولة وذوي الشأن أن رأى رئيس الدائرة وجها لذلك 0000 " و تبين المحكمة في نحضر بإيجاز وجهة النظر إذا كان الحكم صادرا بالرفض و لا يجوز الطعن فيه بأي طريقة من طرق الطعن " و مفاد هذا النص أن المشرع لم يأذن بالطعن في الحكم الصادر من دائرة فحص الطعون بأي طريق من طرق الطعن بحيث يتعذر التمسك بكل أوجه البطلان التي تعيب الأحكام الصادرة من محكمة القضاء الإداري أو المحاكم الإدارية أو المحاكم التأديبية التي تجيز الطعن فيها أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا 0 

و من حيث إنه إذا أجيز استثناء الطعن بدعوى بطلان أصلية في الحكام الصادرة بصفة نهائية فإن هذا الاستثناء في غير حالات التي نص عليها كما فعل في المادة 147 من قانون المرافعات رقم 13 لسنة 1968 يجب أن يقف عند الحالات التي تنطوي على عيب جسيم و تمثل إهدارا للعدالة يفقد فيها الحكم وظيفته 0 

و من حيث إن المدعي يستند في دعواه ببطلان حكم دائرة فحص الطعون بجلسة أول يوليو سنة 1967 في الطعن رقم 1582 لسنة 8 ق إلى أنه لم يعلن بميعاد الجلسة الأمر الذي فوت عليه التعقيب على التقرير الصادر من هيئة مفوضي الدولة و منعه من إبداء أوجه دفاعه أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا 0 

و من حيث إن الثابت من الإطلاع على أوراق الدعوى أن تقرير هيئة مفوضي الدولة الذي قدم إلى دائرة فحص الطعون لم يشتمل على وجهة نظر لم يناقشها الطاعن لأن هذا التقرير انتهى إلى تأييد الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإداري بجلسة 12 من أبريل سنة 1962 و قد عالج المدعي في تقرير طعنه في هذا الحكم كل المآخذ التي وجهها إليه 0 

و من ناحية أخرى فإن المدعي حينما عرض في عريضة دعوى البطلان التي أقامها إلى المطاعن التي نسبها حكم محكمة القضاء الإداري المطعون فيه لم يأت بجديد على ما ذكره في أسباب الطعن التي كانت تحت نظر دائرة فحص الطعون و من ثم يتعذر الطعن رقم 1582 سالف اذكر على فرض صحته – ينطوي على عيب جسيم و يمثل إهدارا للعدالة يفقد معها الحكم وظيفته و بذلك تكون هذه الدعوى لا تستند إلى أساسا سليم من القانون و يتعين و الحالة هذه القضاء برفضها وإلزام المدعي المصروفات 0 

( القضية 1504 لسنة 14 ق – جلسة 21/11/1970 س 16 ص 29 ) 



و من حيث أن أحكام المحكمة الإدارية العليا تصدر عن أعلى محكمة طعن في القضاء الإداري فلا يجوز أن يعقب عليها و لا أن يقبل طعن فيها إلا إذا انتفى عنها صفة الأحكام القضائية بأن يصدر الحكم عن مستشار قام به سب من أسباب عدم الصلاحية للفصل في الدعوى ـو أن يقترن الحكم بعيب جسيم تقوم به دعوى البطلان الأصلية و إذا كانت أسباب عدم الصلاحية شخصية لا تجاوز شخص القاضي الذي تقوم به و لا يتأثر بها من يجلسون معه في الجائرة التي يزيد عدد أعضائها على النصاب الذي صدر به أحكامها كما لا يؤثر سبب عدم الصلاحية الذي يقوم بمفوض الدولة و لدى المحكمة الإدارية العليا فيما تصدره من أحكام و إذ يبين من الإطلاع على أوراق الحكم أن السيد المستشار لم يشارك بشئ في نظر الطعنين و لا في إصدار الحكم فيهما و لا المداولة فيهما كما لم يثبت اشتراك السيد المستشار في الحكم و هو لم يشترك في تقدير كفاية الطاعن و ما ساقه المدعي من دلائل لا تفيد في إثبات شيء من هذا الاشتراك و هي تتفق و ما يجري عليه العمل في توزيع القضايا بين أعضاء الدائرة من السادة المستشارين فلا يكون ثمة أحد ممن أصدروا الحكم المطعون فيه قد قام به سبب من أسباب عدم الصلاحية للفصل في الطعينين المشار إليهما و لا يلحق بالحكم البطلان سواء من المفوض الذي أعهد التقريرين بالرأي القانوني في الطعنين و لا مما ام من ذلك بالمفوض الذي حضر جلسات المحكمة عند الفصل فيها ذلك أن أحد من المفوضين لا يقوم بهذا الفصل و لا يقضي بشئ منه إذا كان ما أخذه الطاعن على أداء الحكم قد اقتصر على اجتهاد ذلك القضاء في تأويل القانون و تطبيقه و ليس في عدم الرد للحكم عل بعض من وجوه دفاع الطاعن غير الجوهرية ما يعتبر عيبا جسيما يصم الحكم بالبطلان الأصلي و لا يكون ما يجيز التعرض للحكم المطعون فيه و يكون الطعن لا سند له من القانون و يتعين رفضه 0 

( الطعن رقم 593 لسنة 24 ق – جلسة 17/6/1979 س 24 – ص 122 ) 



و من حيث إنه عن تحديد وسيلة التمسك بهذا البطلان فمن الجدير بالذكر إنه و إن كان من المقرر فقها و قضاءا أنه لا بطلان في الحكم سواء بدعوى مبتدأة أو بطريق ادفع في دعوى قائمة إلا أن هذا ينصرف إلى الحكم الذي و إن كان يعتوره البطلان إلا أنه موجود و منتج لكل أثاره ما لم يقض ببطلانه بإحدى الطرق المقررة لذلك قانونا – أما الحكم المعدوم و هو الذي تجرد من الأركان الأساسية للحكم و التي حاصلها أن يصدر من محكمة تتبع جهة قضائية و أن يصدر بما لها من سلطة قضائية أي في خصومة و أن يكون مكتوبا فهذا الحكم يعتبر غير موجود و غير منتج لأي أثر قانوني و لا يلزم الطعن فيه للتمسك بانعدامه و إنما يكف إنكاره عند التمسك بما اشتمل عليه من قضاء كما يجوز الطعن فيه بالبطلان بدعوى أصلية أو بدفع في دعوى قائمة 0 

و من حيث إنه على هدى ذلك و إذا كان الثابت من الأوراق أن الدعوى الفرعية و إن كانت الجهة الإدارية لم تتبع في شأن إقامتها الطريق القانوني السليم إلا أن الجلي في الأمر أن الطاعن و وكيله علما ها من لمذكرة التي تسلم صورتها الوكيل أمام مفوض الدولة بجلسة التحضير المنعقدة في 16 من مايو سنة 1967 و ام بالرد علها مما يغدو من المتعذر معه اعتبار الحكم الصادر فيها منعدما فاقدا طبيعته كحكم بل يعتبر في الحقيقة قد شابه وجه من أوجه البطلان مما يجوز معه الطعن فيه أمام هذه المحكمة تطبيقا للمادة 15/2 من قانون مجلس الدولة رقم 55 لسنة 1959 سالف الذكر التي تقتضي بجواز الطعن أمام المحكمة الإدارية العلا " إذا وقع في الحكم أو بطلان في الإجراءات أثر في الحكم " و على ذلك و إن كان الثابت أيضا أن الطاعن د علم في 19 من ديسمبر سنة 1969 بهذا الحكم عند إعلانه بقائمة الرسوم الصادر في شأنه و د استغلق أمامه طريق الطعن فوات مواعيده المقررة و من ثم فلا يجوز له بعد ذلك رفع دعوى بطلان أصلية لأن الحكم أصبح بمنجى من الإلغاء 0 

و من حيث إنه فيما يتعلق بكل أثاره الطاعن بشأن عدم إخطاره بأي من جلستي المرافعة في الدعوى رقم 184 لسنة 21 ق إلى أن صدر الحكم فيها بجلة 27 أبريل سنة 1969 فالثابت من الإطلاع على دفتر صادر من محكمة القضاء الإداري ( الأرشيف ) في الفترة من 5 من نوفمبر سنة 1968 حتى 28 من ديسمبر 1968 أن سكرتارية محكمة القضاء الإداري أرسلت إلى وكيل الطاعن الأستاذ / بد المجيد عيسى المحامي 9 إخطارا في 30 من نوفمبر سنة 1968 برقم 3173 لإبلاغه بتاريخ جلسة الأول من ديسمبر سنة 1968 ( و هي تاريخ أول جلسة في المرافعة ) و أنه و إن كانت المادة 32 من القانون رقم 55 لسنة 1959 المشار إليه تقضي بأن يبلغ قلم كتاب المحكمة تاريخ الجلسة إلى ذوي الشأن و يكون ميعاد الحضور ثمانية أيام على الأقل و كان الواضح أن الإهطار تم لأقل من ثمانية أيام , إلا أنه يلاحظ أن عدم مراعاة هذه المدة و إن كان يؤدي إلى وقوع عيب شكلي في الإجراءات يؤثر في الحكم و يترتب عليه بطلانه شكلا إلا أن سبيل التمسك ببطلانه هو الطعن عليه بالطرق المقررة قانونا لا رفع الدعوى المبتدأة بالبطلان إذ أن ولوج هذه الوسيلة الاستثنائية يجب أن يقف عند حد الحالات التي تنطوي على عيب جسيم يمثل إهدارا للعدالة يفقد معها الحكم وظيفته كحكم 0 

( الطعن رقم 537 لسنة 23 ق – جلسة 7/6/1980 س 25 ص 113 ) 



و من حيث إنه عن السب الأول من أساب الطعن فإن الثابت من ملف الطعن أن الدكتور / 00000000 هو الذي أودع صحيفة الدعوى رقم 3200 لسنة 27 ق بتاريخ 12/8/1981 استنادا إلى توكيل رسمي عام برقم 3027 لسنة 68 توثيق السيدة عن الطاعن و تحدد لنظرها أمام الدائرة الأولى عليا بجلسة 26/5/1982 لم يحضرها الطاعن و لا أحد عنه و أحيلت إلى الدائرة الثانية عليا لنظرها بجلسة 13/6/1982 و لم يحضر أحد أيضا فتأجلت لنظرها إلى لجلسة 31/10/1982 حيث حضر الأستاذ / 0000000000000 بتوكيل خاص أودع ملف الدعوى , و قررت المحكمة إحالة الدعوى إلى الدائرة المختصة بنظر منازعات الأعضاء و حددت لنظرها جلسة 7/11/1982 و بهذه الجلسة حضر الأستاذ / 0000000000 و طلب التأجيل لضم المستندات المذكورة فقررت المحكمة التأجيل لجلسة 5/6/1983 لتنفيذ القرار السابق و في الجلسة المذكورة لم يحضر الأستاذ / 000000000000 و حضر الأستاذ / 000000000 المحامي عن الدكتور /0000000000 عن المدعي حيث تأجل نظر الدعوى لجلسة 2/10/1983 لتنفيذ القرار السابق و لم تنظر الدعوى بهذه الجلسة لتغير الدائرة المختصة بجلسة 27/11/1983 حيث حضر الأستاذ / 0000000000 عن الدكتور / 0000000000 عن المدعي و حجزت الدعوى للحكم لجلسة 8 يناير سنة 1984 و فيها صدر الحكم المطعون فيه و من حيث أن الثابت مما تدم أن المدعي مثل في الدعوى بوكيل عنه طوال فترة تداولها حتى تم حجزها للحكم على النحو السابق بيانه فمن ثم تكون الإجراءات قد تمت طبقا لأحكام القانون و لا مطعن عليها و ما أثاره الطاعن من أن أوراق و ملف الدعوى و ظاهر الحال تدل بوضوح على انتهاء وكالة الدكتور /000000 منذ سفره و انتقال هذه الوكالة إلى الأستاذ / 000000 فهو دفاع غير صحيح و لا أساس له 0 ذلك أن تحديد من يمثل المدعي أمام المحكمة أمر يملكه المدعي وحده و وكالة الدكتور / 00000000 عن المدعي أمر ثابت بملف الدعوى و لا يوجد ما يفيد انتهاء هذه الوكالة و أن الإنهاء الأصيل لها بل أن استمرارا حضور محامي عنه عن المدعي صحيح و لا غبار عليه و حضور الأستاذ /0000000 عن المدعي بعض الجلسات بمقتضى توكيل خاص لا يدل بذاته و لا يجوز أن يستفاد منه قصر الوكالة عليه و إنهاء وكالة الدكتور /000000 إذ لا مانع من حضور أكثر من محام عن المدعي كما هو الحال في الطعن الماثل , و من ثم يكون هذا الوجه من أوجه الطعن لا أسا له من القانون و تطبيقه مقصود منها المساس بما قام عليه الحكم المطعون عليه لا غتاء منها و ليست مما يعتبر عيبا جسيما يجيز التعرض للحكم و يصمه بالبطلان 0 

( طعن رقم 1028 لسنة 30 ق – جلسة 18/1/1986 ) 

و من حيث إن المادة 147 من قانون المرافعات المدنية و التجارية تنص على أنه يقع باطلا عمل القاضي أو قضاءه في الأحوال المتقدمة ( مادة 146) و لو تم باتفاق الخصوم 0 و إذا وقع هذا البطلان في حكم صدر من محكمة النقض جاز للخصم أن يطلب منها إلغاء الحكم و إعادة نظر الطعن أمام دائرة أخرى 0 

و من حيث إنه المادة 146 من قانون المرافعات تنص على : 

" يكون القاضي غير صالح لنظر الدعوى ممنوعا من سماعها و لو لم يرده أحد من الخصوم في الأحوال الآتية : 

- إذا كان وكيلا لأحد الخصوم في أعماله الخصوصية أو وصيا عليه أو قيما 0 

- إذا كان قد أفتى أو تراجع عن أحد الخصوم في الدعوى أو كتب فيها و لو كان ذلك قبل انشغاله بالقضاء أو كان قد سبق له نظرها قاضيا أو خبيرا أو محكما أو كان قد أدى شهادة فيها 0 

و من حيث إن الطعن الماثل بتأسيس على عدم صلاحية بعض مستشاري المحكمة الإدارية العليا للفصل في طلبات الرد فضلا عن عدم مراعاة إجراءات الإعلان بتحديد تاريخ الجلسات و هي الأسباب التي تجيز قبول دعوى البطلان الأصلية , و يكون الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى غير قائم على أساس من القانون 0 

( طعن رقم 4223 لسنة 33 ق – جلسة 3/1/1988) 



و من حيث إن المحكمة الإدارية العليا تختص بالفصل في طلب إلغاء الحكم الصادر منها إذا كما شابه عيب جسيم يسمح بإقامة دعوى البطلان الأصلية , و لا يكون ذلك إلا أن كان الحكم المطعون فيه يمثل إهدارا للعدالة و يفقد الحكم فيها وظيفته , و تنتفي عنه صفة الحكم القضائي كأن يصدر عن مستشار قام به سبب من أسباب عدم الصلاحية أو يقترن الحكم بعيب جسيم تقوم به دعوى البطلان الأصلية و لا ريب أن الطعن في الحكم الصادر من المحكمة الإدارية العليا بدعوى البطلان الأصلية هو استثناء ينطوي على مساس بحجية الحكم المطعون فيه و بذلك يقف هذا الاستثناء عند الحالات التي تنطوي على عيب جوهري جسيم يصيب الحكم و يفقد صفته كحكم قضائي له حجيته بوصفه قد صدر من المحكمة الإدارية العليا و هي أعلى محكمة طعن في القضاء الإداري 0 

و من حيث إنه عن السبب ا لأول من أسباب الطعن بطلان إجراءات تحضير الدعوى لعدم صلاحية مفوض الدولة المقررة في مباشرة اختصاه في الدعوى تحقيقا للحيدة التامة , ذلك أن الأستاذ / 000000000 مفوض الجولة المقرر أحدث في ترتيب أقدمية الأعضاء من المدعي و من ثم له مصلحة شخصية في إخراج المدعي من خدمة المجلس فإن المادة 146 





من قانون المرافعات تقضي بأن يكون القاضي غير صالح لنظر الدعوى ممنوعا من سماعها و إن لم يرده أحد الخصوم في الأحوال الآتية : 

1-000000000 2-000000000000 3-00000000000 4-0000000000 

5-0000000000 

إذا كان قد أفتى أو ترافع عن أحد الخصوم في الدعوى أو كتب فيها و لو كان قبل اشتغاله بالقضاء أو كان سبق له نظرها قاضيا أو خبير أو محكما أو كان قد أدى شهادة فيها , و تقضي المادة 147 بأن يقع باطلا عمل القاضي أو قضاؤه في الأحوال متقدمة اذكر و لم تم باتفاق الخصوم و المادتان 146 , 147 من قانون المرافعات تتناولا فقط القاضي الذي يفصل في النزاع فهو وحده الذي يكون غير صالح لنظر النزاع و الحكم فيه و ممنوعا من سماع الدعوى بشأنه , و لو لم يرده أحد الخصوم و يقع عمله باطلا في الأحوال المبينة في المادة 146 و إن تم باتفاق الخصوم – أما مفوض الدولة المقر و ممثل هيئة مفوضي الدولة في تشكيل المحكمة فلا يسري في حقهما حكم المادتين 146 , 147 من قانون المرافعات 

لأن أيهما لا يفصل بقضاء في أي منازعة و إنما يطرح رأيا استشاريا للمحكمة أن تأخذ به كله أو بعضه أو تطرحه كله أو ترفضه و قد سبق للمحكمة الإدارية العليا الأخذ بهذا النظر في الطعن رقم 593 لسنة 24 ق جلسة 17/6/1997 فقضت بأنه يجب ألا يكون أحد ممن أصدروا الحكم المطعون قد قام به سبب من أسباب عدم الصلاحية للفصل في النزاع و لا يلحق البطلان بالحكم بسبب ما قام من أسباب عدم الصلاحية بمفوض الدولة الذي أعد التقرير في الطعن بالرأي القانوني في النزاع أو بمفوض الدولة الذي حضر جلسات المحكمة لأنه أي مفوض الدولة في الحالتين لا يفصل في النزاع و لا يقضي بشئ فيه " المجموعة 15 سنة الجزء 2 صحيفة 1383 " 

و على ذلك فإنه لا يعيب الحكم المطعون فيه تقرير هيئة مفوضي الدولة من الأستاذ / 00000000 الأحدث من الطاعن في ترتيب الأقدمية و يضاف إلى ذلك أن السبب الأول من أسباب الطعن في ترتيب الأقدمية و يضاف إلى ذلك أن السبب الأول من أسباب الطعن على الحكم الصادر من المحكمة الإدارية العليا بدعوى البطلان الأصلية الماثلة يقوم على نظر متعذر قبوله لأنه يشترط في القاضي و في مفوض الدولة أن يكون كلاهما أسبق من زميليهما المدعي أو الطاعن في ترتيب أقدمية أعضاء مجلس الدولة و يجعل لأيهما أن كان أحدث في ترتيب الأقدمية من المدعي أو الطاعن مصلحة في إخراج المدعي أو الطاعن من مجلس الدولة بما يترتب عليه إفساح الطريق أمام أي منهما في فرص الترقي و تولي المناصب التي يكون من حق المدعي أصلا لأنه الأقدم أن يسبق إليها و هذ1ا النظر لا يستند إلى حكم في قانون مجلس الدولة أو في قانون المرافعات أو غيره كما أنه يسمح بأن يكون شرط المصلحة في الدعوى قائما على المصلحة المحتملة أي الاحتمالية بينما يكون حكم القانون أنه يشترط في المصلحة أن تكون مصلحة شخصية مباشره يقرها القانون و لئن كان قانون المرافعات قد أجاز أن تكون المصلحة محتملة في الدعوى على سبيل الاستثناء من الأصل الذي يوجب أن تكون المصلحة فيها شخصية و مباشرة فقد أوجب القانون أن يكون شرط الاعتداد بالمصلحة الاحتمالية هو الاحتياط لرفع ضرر محدق بالاستيثاق لحق يخشى زواله و دليله عند النزاع فيه إلا أن الطاعن يستند إلى المصلحة الاحتمالية في هذا الطعن كأساس لطلباته ذلك أن عدم صلاحية مفوض الدولة لأنه الأحدث في ترتيب الأقدمية من الطاعن و من ثم له مصلحة في إخراج الطاعنة من خدمة المجلس كما يفسح للمفوض من فرص الترقي و تولي الوظائف التي كانت أصلا من حق الطاعن هو من قبيل إقامة طلبات الطاعن جميعها و إقامتها على أساس المصلحة الاحتمالية إذ تخلو هذه الاعتبارات من معنى المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة تماما و هي تتعلق بوقائع قائمة في الواقع الحالي و يحتمل أن يتحقق في المستقبل أو لا يتحقق و ليس في ذلك كله احتياط لرفع ضرر محدق جسيم أو قريب الوقوع و ليس في ذلك كله استيثاق لحق يخشى زوال دليله عند النزاع فيه و يضاف إلى ذلك أن الأخذ بهذا النظر يؤدي إلى نتائج غير مقبولة ذلك أن تخصيص السبق في ترتيب الأقدمية بتقديم تقرير مفوض الدولة و بالقضاء في منازعات أعضاء المجلس يؤدي إلى أن لا يجد نواب رئيس مجلس الدولة المتقدمين في ترتيب الأقدمية من يفصل في منازعاتهم مع المجلس أو من يؤاخذهم عن الخروج على واجبات الوظيفة أن نسب إلى أحدهم خروج على واجبات و مقتضيات الوظيفة لأنه لا يوجد أحد يسبقهم في ترتيب أقدمية من أعضاء المجلس ذلك أنه لا يصح التسليم بأنهم خارج المساءلة أو منازعاتهم مع المجلس ليس لها قضاء للفصل فيها , و من ناحية أخرى فإنه لا وجه للمقارنة بين الطاعنين و بين الأستاذ /000000000 لأن الطاعن كان منذ صدور قرار إنهاء خدمته في 27/2/1985 خارج المجلس بينما كان الأستاذ /00000000 داخل المجلس و لم يجمعهما كشف أقدمية واحد من ذلك التاريخ و لذلك لا يصح أن ينسب إلى الأستاذ /0000000 أن له مصلحة في إخراج الطاعن من الخدمة بمجلس الدولة لأن الطاعن كان بالفعل و منذ 17/2/1985 خارج المجلس و ليس من أعضائه و مصلحة الأحدث في ترتيب الأقدمية في إخراج من يسبقه في ترتيب الأقدمية هي مصلحة نظرية غير جدية و احتمالية و لا تصلح أساس لإقامة منازعة قضائية عليها , و كل ما تدم بالإضافة إلى أن أسباب عدم الصلاحية لنظر الدعوى المنصوص عليها في المادة 146 من قانون المرافعات إنما تخص القاضي الذي يفصل في النزاع و لا تمتد إلى غيره من أعضاء هيئة مفوضي الدولة سواء المقر منهم الذي يودع التقرير في الدعوى أو من يحضر منهم جلسات المحكمة لتكملة تشكيلها , فإن الوجه الأول من أوجه الطعن الماثل لا يقوم على أساس من المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة و يقوم على أساس المصلحة الاحتمالية و هو يقوم على فروض جدلية و احتمالية بحتة , و لا يستقيم في حق نواب رئيس مجلس الدولة , و على ذلك فإن تقديم تقرير هيئة مفوضي الدولة من الأستاذ /000000000000 في الطعن طعنا على قرار إنهاء خدمته و المقيد برقم 3693/31 ق عليا رغم أنه أحدث في ترتيب الأقدمية من الطاعن لا يترتب عليه البطلان الحكم المطعون فيه و من ثم لا تقبل معه دعوى البطلان الأصلية المقامة من الطاعن طعنا على الحكم الصادر من المحكمة الإدارية العليا في الطعن سالف الذكر و القاضي برفض اطعن موضوعا 0 

و من حيث إنه عن الوجه الثاني من أوجه الطعن و هو بطلان تشكيل المحكمة , و عدم 

صلاحية مفوض 

أحدث من المدعي في ترتيب الأقدمية و له صفة مصاهرة بالمدعي يمتنع من سماع الدعوى فإن الثابت من الإطلاع على أوراق ملف اطعن رقم 3694/31 ق أن المستشار /00000000 حضر جلسة المرافعة المنعقدة بجلسة 4/5/1986 ممثلا لهيئة مفوضي الدولة كما حضر جلسة المرافعة المنعقدة في 18/5/1986 و جلسة 22/6/1986 المحددة لإصدار الحكم في الطعن سالف الذكر و التي صدر احكم فيها فعلا و لقد ذكر في نسخة الحكم الأصلية أن الحاضر عن هيئة مفوضي الدولة بجلسة إصدار الحكم في الطعن و هي جلسة يوم 22/6/1986 هو المستشار /000000 و تم تصحيح نسخة الحكم للأصلية في هامش الحكم بأن مفوض الدولة الحاضر عن هيئة مفوضي الدولة هو المستشار /000000000 و توقع من رئيس المحكمة ما يورد صحة هذا البيان ولذلك فقد يكون الوجه الثاني من أوجه الطعن على الحكم الصادر في الطعن رقم 3694/31 بدعوى البطلان الأصلية في غير محله و على غير أساس سليم من القانون 0 

و من حيث إنه عن الوجه الثالث من أوجه الطعن على الحكم بدعوى البطلان الأصلية و هو التفريط الجوهري في الحكم فهي من جملتها أسباب موضوعية و الأصل ألا تفرض هذه الأسباب الموضوعية متى أغلق باب الطعن على حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا للأسباب المتعلقة بالشكل و الإجراءات ( و مع ذلك تناولتها المحكمة ) 

( الطعن رقم 3415 لسنة 32 ق – جلسة 30/4/1988) 

و من حيث إن المحكمة الإدارية العليا قد استقر قضاؤها أيضا على أنه و لئن كانت أحكام المحكمة الإدارية العليا خاتمة المطاف فيما يعرض من أقضية على القضاء الإداري و من ثم لا تقبل الطعن فيها بأي طريق من طرق الطعن شأنها شأن الأحكام الصادرة من محكمة النقض و إذ كان الشارع قد أجاز الخصم أن يطلب إلى محكمة النقض إلغاء الحكم الصادر منها إذا قام بأحد أعضاء الهيئة التي أصدرته سبب من أسباب عدم صلاحيته المنصوص عليها ف المادة 146 من قانون المرافعات و إعادة نظر الطعن أمام دائرة أخرى فإن مثل هذه الوسيلة ينبغي إتاحتها للخصم إذا ما وقع البطلان في حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا لذات السبب و ذلكم لوحدة العلة التي تقوم على حكمة جوهرية هي توفير ضمانة أساسية لتطمين المتقاضين و صون سمعة القضاء 0 

و من حيث إنه على هدى ما تقدم و إذا كان الثابت من الأوراق في الطعن الماثل أن الطاعن سبق أن أقام الدعوى رقم 5689 لسنة 37 ق أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري ( دائرة العقود الإدارية و التعويضات ) و تحدد لنظرها أمام هذه الدائرة جلسة 25/9/1983 و تداول نظرها يعد ذلك أمامها على النحو المبين بمحاضر جلساتها , و بجلسة 22/1/984 قررت الدائرة برئاسة السيد الأستاذ المستشار 00000000 عرض الدعوى على السيد المستشار / نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة و رئيس محكمة القضاء الإداري لإحالتها إلى دائرة أخرى لوجود مانع لدى الدائرة من الفصل فيها , و بناء على ذلك أحيلت الدعوى إلى دائرة أخرى من دوائر محكمة القضاء الإداري و تداول نظرها أمامها إلى أن قضت بجلسة 20/1/1984 بعم جواز نظر الدعوى ( الدعويين المضمومتين رقمي 3589 لسنة 37 ق و 1348 لسنة 38 ق ) لسبق الفصل فيها , و على ذلك النحو السالف بيانه تفصيلا 0 

و لما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن حكم محكمة القضاء الإداري سالف ال1كر كان محل الطعن رقم 865 لسنة 31 ق عليا المشار إليها آنفا و إذا كان يبين من الإطلاع على الحكم الصادر من المحكمة الإدارية العليا بجلسة 8/2/1986 و الطعن ر قم 865 لسنة 31 ق سالف الذكر أو السيد الأستاذ المستشار / 00000000 سبب من أسباب عدم صلاحية للفصل في الطعن رقم 865 لسنة 31 ق عليا لسبق تنحيه عن نظر الدعوى رقم 3589 لسنة 37 قضاء إداري محل الطعن المذكور 0 

و من حيث إنه و لئن كانت أسباب عدم صلاحية سواء نتيجة ظروف عدم الصلاحية الحتمية أو نتيجة ظروف عدم الصلاحية التقديرية و المنصوص عليها سواء في قانون السلطة القضائية أو قانون المرافعات كلها تعتبر أسباب شخصية لا تجاوز القاضي الذي قام به بسبب عدم الصلاحية و لا يمتد إلى أعضاء المحكمة الآخرين فكل أسباب عدم الصلاحية شخصية إلا أن الثابت أن دائرة العقود الإدارية و التعويضات بمحكمة القضاء الإداري برئاسة السيد الأستاذ المستشار /000000000 قرت بجلستها المنعقدة في 23/1/1984 وجود مانع لدى الدائرة من الفصل في الدعوى إلا أنها لم تسبب قرارها هذا فقد خلا حضر الجلسة من أي إشارة إلى المانع الذي قام لدى هذه الدائرة و حال بينها و بين صلاحيتها للفصل في تلك الدعوى , كما لم يتضمن محضر الجلسة أيضا أسماء أي من السادة أعضاء الجائرة الذين قام هم سب عدم الصلاحية و من ثم فإن المانع الذي قام لدى الدائرة يشمل و الحالة هذه جميع السادة المستشارين الأعضاء بها 0 

و من حيث إنه ترتيبا على ما تدم فإنه يكون قد قام في أحد السادة المستشارين الذين شاركوا في الحكم الصادر من المحكمة الإدارية العليا في الطعن رقم 865 لسنة 31 ق عليا و هو السيد الأستاذ المستشار / 0000000000 سبب من أسباب عدم الصلاحية للفصل في ذلك الطعن الأمر الذي يتعين معه القضاء ببطلان الأمر الذي يتعين معه القضاء بطلان ذلك الحكم 0 

( الطعن رقم 139 لسنة 33 ق – جلسة 3/4/1990 ) 

و من حيث إنه عن السبب الأول من أسباب الطعن و المتمثل في مقولة عدم إعلان المطعون ضده في الطعنين رقمي 2297 , 2321/27 ق عليا بأية جلسة من جلسات نظرهما فإن المادة 30 من قانون مجلس الدولة , و الصادر بالقانون رقم 47 لسنة 1972 تنص في فقرتها الثانية على أنه : 



و يبلغ قلم كتاب المحكمة تاريخ الجلسة إلى ذوي الشأن و يكون ميعاد الحضور ثمانية أيام على الأقل و يجوز ف حالة تقصيره إلى ثلاثة أيام " و جرى قضاء هذه المحكمة كذلك على أن علة هذا النص الذي رددته قوانين مجلس الدولة المتعاقبة – هي تمكين ذوي الشأن بعد تمام تحضير الطعن ة تهيئيه للمرافعة و من الحضور بأنفسهم أو بوكلائهم أمام المحكمة للإدلاء بما لديهم من إيضاحات و تقديم ما يعن لهم من بيانات و أوراق لاستيفاء الدعوى واستكمال عناصر الدفاع فيها و متابعة سير إجراءاتها و ما إلى ذلك مما يتصل بحق الدفاع و يرتبط بمصلحة جوهرية لذوي الشأن و يترتب على إغفال الإبلاغ بتاريخ الجلسة وقوع عيب جسيم في الإجراءات من شأنه الإضرار بمصالح الخصم الذي وقع هذا الإغفال في حقه و الإخلال بحقه في الدفاع المر الذي يؤثر في الحكم و يترتب على بطلانه و من حيث إن الثابت بأوراق الطعنين رقمي 2297 و 2321/27 ق عليا أنه لئن أبلغ المطعون ضده بجلسة 10/6/1985 التي عينت لنظرهما أمام دائرة فحص الطعون , و ذلك بالكتاب رقم 3134 في 13/4/1985 فليس في الأوراق ما يفيد أن هذا الكتاب ارتد , بما يقيم قرينة على إعمال علم المطعون ضده بجلسة 10/6/1985 بيد أنه تخلف عن الحضور فيها و بها قررت المحكمة ضم الطعن رقم 2321 /22 ق عليا إلى الطعن رقم 2297/27 ق عليا ليصدر فيهما حكم واحد و حكمت بوقف تنفيذ الحكم المطعون فيه , و ألزمت المطعون ضده مصروفات هذا الطلب و قررت إحالة الطعنين إلى المحكمة الإدارية العليا " الدائرة الثانية " 

و من حيث إنه و لئن أبلغ المطعون ضده بجلة 10/6/1985 المذكورة , إلا أن دائرة فحص الطعون لم تعين في الحكم الصادر بها بجلسة لنظر الطعنين أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا ( الدائرة الثانية ) و إنما عينت لنظرهما بعد ذلك جلسة 20/10/1985 و على هذا أضحى غير منتج في علم المطعون ضده بها إبلاغه بجلسة 10/6/1985 أو حتى حضوره و تعين من ثم لصحة إجراءات الطعنين أمام المحكمة ,إبلاغ المطعون ضده جلسة 20/10/1985 عملا بنص الفقرة الثانية من المادة 20 من قانون مجلس الدولة المشار إليه , و الثابت بالأوراق أنه جرى إبلاغ المطعون ضده في موطنه الأصلي بموجب الكتاب رقم 4794 في 4/7/1985 إلا أن الإبلاغ ارتد كما امن إبلاغ محاميه بها بالكتاب رقم 4793 في 4/7/1985 و هو تبليغ لم يرتد بي أنه غير منتج في هذا الصدد لعدم جواز هذا الإبلاغ قانونا إذ متى بين المطعون ضده موطنه الأصلي في صحيفة افتتاح الدعوى فلا يجوز إبلاغه في موطنه المختار طبقا لنص الفقرة الثانية من المادة 214 مرافعات و متى كان ذلك كذلك فإن المطعون ضده لا يكون قد تم إبلاغه بتاريخ الجلسة التي عينت لنظر الطعن أمام دائرة الموضوع و الثابت بمحاضر جلساتها ؟انه تخلف عن الحضور بها و بالجلسات التالية سواء بنفسه أو بوكيل عنه فيكون نظر الطعنين أمام تلك الدائرة قد تم بمعزل عنه مما ينطوي على إخلال بحقه في الدفاع و يشوب من ثم إجراءات نظر الطعنين بعيب جوهري يبطلهما فيستتبع بطلان الحكم الصادر فيهما مما يتعين معه القضاء بإلغائه و بإحالة الطعنين إلى دائرة أخرى من دوائر المحكمة الإدارية العليا لعادة نظرهما عملا بنص الفقرة الثانية من المادة 147 مرافعات 0 

( الطعن رقم 3342 لسنة 33 ق – جلسة 25/4/1990) 

و حيث جرى قضاء هذه المحكمة على تطبيق الأسس الواردة في المادة 146 من قانون المرافعات على ما تصدره محاكم القضاء الإداري من أحكام لتعلقها بأسس النظام القضائي وز ما تقتضيه من اطمئنان الخصوم إلى حيدة القاضي و من نأية منطلقة الشبهة إلا أن توافر سبب من أساب عدم الصلاحية في أحد أعضاء المحكمة الذين لم يشتركوا في إصدار الحكم أو المداولة فيه لا يؤدي إلى بطلان الحكم نظرا لأن عدم الصلاحية أمر شخصي لا يجاوز شخص القاضي الذي يقوم به و لا يتأثر به من يجلسون معه في الدائرة التي يزيد عدد أعضاءها على النصاب الذي تصدر به أحكام المحكمة , في هذا المعنى حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا الصادر بجلسة 17/6/1979 في الطعن رقم 562 لسنة 240 ق 5 مجموعة أحكام 15 عاما ص 126 0

----------


## هيثم الفقى

حيث إن محاضر الجلسات قد أعدت لإثبات ما يجري في الجلسة من إجراءات و بيان كيفية تشكيل المحكمة التي تنظر الدعوى و إذا كان العمل في المحاكم قد جرى على طبع نماذج لمحاضر الجلسات متضمنة أسماء السادة المستشارين للمحكمة في بداية كل عام قضائية فإن عدم اشتراك أحد المستشارين في المداولة أو اعتذاره عنها يوجب على كاتب الجلسة أن يؤشر أمام اسمه مما يفيد ذلك فإذا أغفل كاتب الجلسة اتخاذ هذا الإجراء مع ثبوت عدم اشتراك عضو المحكمة في المداولة و إصدار الحكم , فإن هذا الخطأ المادي لا يترتب عليه بطلان الحكم إلا أن تصحيح هذا الخطأ يجب أن يستمد مما هو ثابت بالمحضر في جلسة المرافعة السابق على حجز الدعوى للنطق بالحكم و الذي يعتبر مكملا له 0 

و حيث يبين من مطالعة محضر الجلسة الأخيرة المنعقدة في 10/4/1992 أنه قد تأشر بعلامة " صح " قرين اسم السيد الأستاذ المستشار الذي كان يشترك في إصدار الحكم المطعون فيه حسبما هو ثابت من مطالعة مسودته , إذ تضمن أسماء هيئة المحكمة التي أصدرت هذا الحكم و تتكون من خمسة مستشارين و هم الذين حضروا جلسة المرافعة الأخيرة بتاريخ 12/3/1990 الأمر الذي يستفاد منه اشتراكهم في المداولة دون السيد الأستاذ المستشار /0000000000 

و حيث إنه لا يغير من إحداث هذا الأثر عدم حذف اسم الأستاذ المستشار / 00000000000 بوضعه بين قوسين في محضر الجلسة المطبوع و في الصورة المسلمة للطاعن بناء على طلبه , إذ أن هذا الخطأ المادي من كاتب الجلسة لا يؤثر في سلامة الحكم لما هو مسلم به من أن توافر سبب من أسباب عدم الصلاحية في أحد أعضاء المحكمة الذين لم يشتركوا في إصدار الحكم و المداولة فيه لا يؤدي إلى بطلان الحكم نظرا لأن عدم الصلاحية أمر شخصي لا يجاوز القاضي الذي لا يقوم به و لا يتأثر به من يجلسون معه في الدائرة التي يزيد عدد أعضائها على النصاب الذي تصدر به أحكام المحكمة : الحكم الصادر من هذه المحكمة بجلسة 17/6/1979 الطعن رقم 593 لسنة 24 ق و الآنف بيانه , و عليه يكون هذا الوجه من أوجه الطعن في غير محله متعينا الالتفات عنه 0 

أما ما ينعاه الطاعن على الحكم المطعون فيه من ورد خطأ إجرائي مبني على عدم توقيع رئيس المحكمة على مسودة الحكم و محاضر الجلسات فهو مردود بما هو ثابت من الإطلاع على هذه المحاضر من حصول توقيع رئيس المحكمة أو من ناب عن سيادته عليها و كذلك توقيعه على مسودة الحكم 0 

أما عن الوجه الثاني من أوجه الطعن و ما ادعاه الطاعن من عدم تنفيذ قرار المحكمة بضم كامل المستندات التي طلبها من جهة الإدارة فمردود بدوره بما ثبت من قيام هذه الجهة بتقديم معظم المستندات إنما هو أمر راجع إلى المحكمة عموما و قد بني الحكم على ما يكفي لحمله من أسباب و قام على أسانيد تنأى عن معاودة النظر فيها باعتباره حكما قضائيا نهائيا لا يجوز الطعن فيه إلا إذا انتفت عنه صفة الأحكام القضائية و هوما لم يتحقق مما يتعين معه الالتفات عن هذا الطعن 0 

و حيث سبق للطاعن أن ادعى بالتزوير في محاضر الجلسات للطعن رقم 1066 لسنة 33 ق عليا و باختلاس بعض هذه المحاضر و إذ تبين إن هذا الطعن بالتزوير لا أثر له في تحديد مدى سلامة الحكم فحتى مع التسليم بورود عبرة " صح " أمام السيد المستشار /000000 في محاضر جلسات الطعن المرفقة و خلو الصور الرسمية المقدمة من الطاعن من هذه العبارة فإن الحكم يظل سليما و لا يلحقه بطلان , و عليه يكون الطعن بالتزوير ف غير محله متعينا القضاء برفضه مع إلزام الطاعن بمصروفاته 0 

و لازم ما تقدم إذا كان المتقاضي قد استنفذ طرق الطعن في الأحكام و عنم له إقامة دعوى البطلان الأصلية في حكم نهائي أو طعن بالتزوير في إجراء تعلق به أو غير ذلك من إجراءات و رح\خص كفلها له القانون فهذا حقه و لا لوم عليه إن سعى إلى ممارسته , و لكن عليه عند استعمال هذا الحق أن يترفق بأوضاع القضاء و رجاله و أن يتوخى الحيطة و الحذر ما استطاع إلى ذلك سبيلا , و أن يؤثر السلامة و العافية لنفسه و للعدالة , و إلا تخذ من إجراءات التقاضي ستارا للتطاول على أحد أو النيل منه بغير حق و إلا يجنزأ من الأوراق نتفا متفرقة يحاولوا الجمع بينها برباط واهي العرى ليصنع منها ثوبا يستعصي على الحقيقة لبسه 0 

على المتقاضي إذا – مدعيا كان أم طاعنا – أن يتحرى حقيقة ما عله يساوره من ظنون ليتثبت من أمر قبل الإقدام على إجراءا له ما بعده , و حتى لا تكون دعوى البطلان الأصلية ذريعة للالتفات حول حجية الأحكام النهائية و محاولة المساس بها 0 

و ليس من شك في أن سرية المداولة في الأحكام شأنها شأن حجيتها إنما تعتبر مبدأ من المبادئ التي يرتفع عليها ثمة النظام القضائي كله و من ثم فإن رئيس و أعضاء المحكمة المنوط بهم إصدار حكم في قضية ما عادة ما يخلون إلى أنفسهم للمشورة و تقصي حقيقة المنازعة و طرح وجهات نظرهم بشأنها و ساعتها لا يستصحبون معهم سوى رأيهم و عزمهم فإذا ما خلوا إلى أنفسهم تداولوا فيما يتيسر لهم من أمور متعلقة بهذه القضية ليقطعوا فها بحكم يحسم المنازعة فإذا ما حاز حجية الأمر المقضي كان عنوانا للحقيقة التي يزول بعدها كل خلاف 0 

و إذا كان هذا هو الحاصل بشأن هذا الحكم القضاء المطلوب القضاء ببطلانه و أنه صدر بعد مداولة سرية فكيف بالطاعن يدعي علما بذوات من تداولوا فيه و اشتراك أحد المستشارين في ذلك خلاف من أصدروا الحكم و وقعوا على مسودته , و أشير إلى أسمائهم كاملة في ديباجته فإن الطاعن من رجال القانون و في ساحات القضاء أمدا طويلا منذ أقام دعواه ابتداء في 16/4/1984 و لا ريب أنه لمس طوال سنين نظر منازعته أن ثمة عرفا قد تواتر في المحاكم على اختلاف طبقاتها إذ يجلس القضاء فيها عدد من المستشارين أو القضاة يربو على النصاب المتطلب قانونا لإصدار أحكامها و أن هذا أمر اقتضاء حسن سير العدالة دون أن يؤثر من قريب أو بعيد على مبدأ سرية المداولات و من ثم فقد كان حجريا بالطاعن أن يلتفت عن هذا الدفاع الذي لا ظل له من الواقع أو القانون 0 

و البادي من دعوى البطلان الأصلية الراهنة أن قوامها هو الإخلال الجسيم بحق الدفاع مع أن الحكم المطلوب القضاء بطلانه صدر بعد تداع و مرافعة في منازعة استغرق نظرها سنين عدة أمام درجة التقاضي و هي إن اتسمت بطول أمجها إلا أنها تشهد برحابة صدر القضاء الإداري بطبقتيه و برويته و أمانته و إمعانه في كفالة حق الدفاع للطاعن حتى ثقل ملف الطعن استهلالا و شرحا و تحقيقا و امتلأت محاضر الجلسات إثباتا للمرافعات و الملاحظات المبدأة شفاهة , حتى كاد الطاعن أن يسرف على نفسه في استعمال حقه هذا 0 

( طعن رقم 185 لسنة 37 ق – جلسة 8/12/1992) 



و من حيث إن الثابت بالأوراق أن الطعنين الماثلين قائمين على حجج أساسية هو قول الطاعن أنه قدم للمحكمة الإدارية العليا الأدلة الرسمية الدامغة على أنه قدم للمحكمة الإدارية العليا الأدلة الرسمية الدامغة على أنه أقدم من أخر المدعين إلى درجة مدير عام في تاريخ صدور قرار الترقية رقم 474 بتاريخ 10/11/1981 و أن جهة الإدارة لم تقدم أي دليل يدحض ذلك فإن ذلك القول لا يعدو أن كون مجادلة معادة حول الأدلة التي طرحها أطراف الخصومة على المحكمة و أنها فصلت فيها برأي لم يعتد بأدلة الطاعن و من ثم لا يعتبر ميلك المحكمة منطويا على عيب جسيم أو إهدار للعدالة و لا ينحدر بالحكم إلى درجة الانعدام و من ثم لا يكون هناك وجه للطاعن بالبطلان بدعوى البطلان الأصلية على حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا الصادر بجلسة 30/3/1986 في الطعن رقم 906 لسنة 30 ق و يتعين الحكم برفض الطعن رقم 1984 لسنة 32 ق و إلزام الطاعن بالمصروفات 0 

( طعن رقم 1983 لسنة 33 ق – جلسة 21/3/1992 )



و من حيث إن الثابت بالأوراق أن الأستاذ /00000000 الذي شارك في إصدار حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا في الطعون أرقام 3721 لسنة 29 ق , 3284 لسنة 32 ق , 22 لسنة 30 ق , 4091 لسنة 33 ق الصادر بجلسة 12/1/1991 و وقع على مسودة هذا الحكم و إن كان حضر بوصفه ممثلا لهيئة مفوضي الدولة أمام الدائرة الأولى بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا بجلستي 14/4/1990 , 19/5/1990 أثناء تداول نظر هذه الطعون أملام تلك الدائرة إلا أنه لم يشارك في مرحلة تحضيرها أو في إعداد التقرير الذي أعدته هيئة مفوضي الدولة بشأن هذه الطعون إذ الثابت أن هذا التقرير كان د سبق أن أعده في 30/1/1989 الأستاذ المستشار /0000000000 وكيل مجلس الدولة و مفوض الدولة لدى المحكمة الإدارية العليا ( الدائرة الأولى ) وقتئذ و من ثم لا يجد ما يفيد أن الأستاذ المستشار /0000000000 عضو المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم محل الطعن الماثل قد سبق له أن أبدى رأيا في موضوع الطعون التي أصدرت الحكم محل الطعن و بذلك لا يقوم بالنسبة له سبب يفقده الصلاحية لنظر هذه الطعون و الاشتراك في إصدار الحكم فيها 0 

( الطعن رقم 1235 لسنة 37 ق – جلسة 8/2/1992 ) 



و من حيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أنها تختص بالفصل في طلب إلغاء الحكم الصادر منها إذا شابه عيب جسيم يسمح بإقامة دعوى بطلان أصلية في الأحكام الصادرة بصفة انتهائية فإن هذا لاستثناء في غير الحالات التي نص عليها المشرع , كما نص في المادة 147 من قانون المرافعات رقم 13/1986 يجب أن يقف عند الحالات التي تنطوي على عيب جسيم و تمثل إهدارا للعدالة و يفقد فيها الحكم وظيفته و تنتفي عنه صفة الأحكام القضائية و من ذلك أن يصدر الحكم من تشكيل غير مكتمل – أما إذا كان ما يأخذه الطاعن عهلى الحكم لا يعتبر عيبا جسيما يصم الحكم بالبطلان الأصلي فإنه لا يجوز التعرض للحكم المطعون فيه و يكون الطعن في هذه الحالة لا سند له من القانون , و يتعين رفضه 0 

و كمن حيث إنه بناء على ذلك فإنه لما كان الطاعن ينعي على الحكم المطعون فيه بالبطلان لبطلان محضري جلستي 25/12/1983 , 29/1/1984 لعدم توقيعهما من السيد الأستاذ المستشار / رئيس المحكمة , و كان الثابت من محاضر جلسات المحكمة الإدارية العليا ( الدائرة الثانية ) الخاصة بالطعنين رقمي 1858 , 2173 لسنة 27 قضائية الصادر فيها الحكم المطعون فيه أن المحكمة قررت بجلسة 25/12/1983 حجز الطعنين للحكم المطعون فيه أن المحكمة قررن بجلسة 29/1/1984 و صرحت مذكرات لكمن يشاء خلال أسبوعين ثم قررت بجلسة 29/1/1984 مد أجل النطق بالحكم لجلسة 8/4/1984 لإتمام المداولة و بهذه الجلسة قررت إعادة الطعنين للمرافعة لجلسة 15/4/1984 لمناقشة الخصوم و فيها قررت حجز الطعنين للحكم بجلسة 29/4/1984 حيث صدر الحكم المطعون فيه و البين أن جميع محاضر الجلسات قد حررت و وقعت من كاتب الجلسة كما وقعها السيد الأستاذ المستشار رئيس المحكمة فيما عدا محضري جلستي 25/12/1983 , 29/1/1984 غير أن عدم توقيعه لهذين المحضرين لا يترتب عليه بطلان الحكم ذلك لأن و لئن كانت المادة 25 من قانون المرافعات أوجبت أن يحضر مع القاضي في جميع الجلسات و في جميع إجراءا الإثبات كاتب يحرر المحضر و يوقعه مع القاضي و إلا كان العمل باطلا إلا أن الواضح من هذا النص أنه لم يقرر البطلان لعدم توقيع رئيس الدائرة على محضر الجلسة هذا إلا أن الطاعن لم يبين مصلحته في وجه التمسك بالبطلان يكون على غير أساس و يتعين الالتفات عنه 0 

و من حيث إنه عن الوجه الثاني للنعي على الحكم بالبطلان فإن الأصل أن الإجراءات قد روعيت و على من يدعي على خلاف ذلك و أن يقيم الدليل فمن ثم و إن كان البين من من مسودة الحكم – المطعون فيها أنها تحمل ثلاثة توقيعات جهة اليمين و توقيعا رابعا جهة اليسار و بين هذه التوقيعات يوجد فراغ به أثر لتوقيع بدا محوه , و أن التوقيع الذي محي من مسودة الحكم تم محوه كذلك من ورقة الرول الخاصة بالسيد الأستاذ المستشار / رئيس المحكمة و إذا لم يقدم الطاعن ما يثبت أن محو توقيع السيد الأستاذ المستشار رئيس المحكمة و إذا لم يقدم الطاعن ما يثبت محو توقيع السيد الأستاذ المستشار العضو الخامس بالدائرة التي أصدرت الحكم المطعون فيه كان سابقا على صدور الحكم فإن نعي الطاعن على الحكم بالبطلان لهذا السبب , يكون غير قائم كذلك على سند من القانون حريا بالرفض 0

( طعن رقم 134 لسنة 38 ق – جلسة 22/5/1993 ) 



و من حيث أن الأصل أن أحكام المحكمة الإدارية العليا - باعتبارها أعلى محكمة في القضاء الإداري لا يجوز الطعن في أحكامها بأي طريق من طرق الطعن بما فيها من التماس إعادة النظر لأنها أحكام باتة و هي نهاية المطاف في الخصومة الإدارية و لم يخرج المشرع عن هذا الأصل المقرر إلا بما ورد في نص المادة 147 من قانون المرافعات – و الخاصة بأن يصدر الحكم من مستشار قام به سبب من أسباب عدم الصلاحية للفصل في الدعوى ويكون ممنوعا من سماعها و لو لم يرده أحد الخصوم و هي الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة 146 من قانون المرافعات كما أجاز الفقه و القضاء الطعن في الأحكام المنعدمة بالبطلان بدعوى أصلية أو بدفع في دعوى قائم فهذه الأحكام متجردة من الأركان الأساسية للحكم و التي حاصلها أن يصدر من محكمة لها ولاية قضائية و في خصومة و أنه يكون مكتوبا فيكون الحكم معدوما إذا لم يدون بالكتابة أو يصدر من غير قاض أو صدر ضد شخص لا وجود له قانونا , و غير ذلك من العيوب التي تنسب إلى الأحكام فلا تعتبر معها معدومة أو تفقد صفتها القضائية و لا يجوز الطعن عليها بالبطلان بدعوى أصلية أو بدفع في دعوى قائمة 0 

و من حيث إن الثابت أن الحكم موضوع الدعوى تتوافر له كامل الأركان الأساسية للأحكام – و أن المطاعن التي يوجهها الطاعن للحكم في هذه الدعوى اقتصرت على اجتهاد قضائه في تأويل القانون و تطبيقه الذي لم تلق قبولا من الطاعن و لا يتعلق بالأركان الأساسية للحكم و لا يترتب عليها اعتبار الحكم معدوما أو متجرد من الأحكام الأساسية للأحكام على النحو السابق بيانه و بالتالي يكون الطعن عليه بدعوى البطلان الأصلية غير جائز القبول و انتهت إلى عدم جواز قبول الدعوى 0 

( طعن رقم 10 لسنة 33 ق – جلسة 30/11/1993) 



و من حيث إنه عما أثاره الطاعن في دعوى البطلان الماثلة من أن المحكمة قد تعجلت في إصدار حكمها بالنظر إلى خروج رئيسها إلى المعاش في 30/6/1993 فإن حجز الدعوى للنطق بالحكم هو أمر ناطه توافر قناعة هيئة المحكمة باستكمال الدعوى لعناصرها و مستنداتها اللازمة للحكم فيها و لا تثريب على المحكمة في حجز الدعوى للحكم متى رأت استكمال الدعوى لما يلزم لإصدار حجمها فيها و من ثم فلا وجه للنص على الحكم بالبطلان لصدوره قبل إحالة رئيس الدائرة إلى المعاش خاصة و أن الطاعن لم يدع إغفال المحكمة لإجراء يؤثر في ركن لازم لصحة الحكم أو يؤدي إلى فقدانه لوظيفته أما بالنسبة لما يدعيه الطاعن من أن ثمة عداوة شديدة و سابقة بينه و بين السيد الأستاذ مفوض الدولة فإنه فضلا عن أن ما ساقه الطاعن يعد قولا مرسلا لا دليل عليه من الأوراق فإن مفوض الدولة لا يقوم بالاشتراك في الفصل في الدعوى بقضاء 0 

و ن حيث إنه عن الأسباب الأخرى التي أقام عليها الطاعن دعوى البطلان الأصلية و المشار إليها آنفا فإنها تتعلق تأويل القانون و تطبيقه و تهدف إلى إعادة مناقشة ما قام عليه قضاء الحكم المطعون فيه الأمر الذي لا تتوافر معه شروط دعوى البطلان الأصلية إذ ليس فيما ذكره الطاعن ما يجرد الحكم من أركانه الأساسية - صفنه كحكم – و من ثم يكون الطعن ليس له سند من قانون و يتعين الحكم برفضه 0 

( طعن رقم 4601 لسنة 38 ق – جلسة 4/6/1994 ) 

و انتهت إلى أن دائرة فحص الطعون بوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه يجعل حكمها منعدما قبول الطعن على هذا الحكم و عدم الاعتداد به 0 

( طعن رقم 284 لسنة 39 ق – جلسة 16/1/1994 ) 



و ن حيث إن المشرع حصر طرق الطعن في الأحكام و وضع لها أجالا و إجراءات محددة و لا يجري بحث أسباب العوار التي قد تلحق هذه الأحكام إلا بالطعن فيها بطرق الطعن المناسبة , و لما كانت المحكمة الإدارية العليا هي أعلى محكمة في القضاء الإداري وأحكامها باتة فلا يجوز قانونا أن يعقب على أحكامها و لا تقبل الأحكام الصادرة منها الطعن أي طريق من طرق الطعن و لا سبيل للطعن بصفة استثنائية إلا بدعوى البطلان الأصلية و هذا الاستثناء في غير الحالات التي نص عليها المشرع كما نص في المادة 133 من قانون المرافعات لا يتأتى إلا عند تجريد الحكم من أركانه الأساسية و فقدانه صفة الحكم التي حاصلها أن يصدر من محكمة تتبع جهة قضائية و أن يصدر بما لها من سلطة قضائية في خصومة و أن يكون مكتوبا 0 

و من حيث إن الثابت من الإطلاع على نسخة الحم الأصلية رقم 52/38 ق عليا المودعة ملف الطعن أنه ورد بديباجة الحكم صدوره من هيئة مشكلة برئاسة المستشار و عضوية المستشارين 0000000 هو ذات التشكيل الوارد بمحاضر جلسات 16/10 , 20/10 , 11/12 , 18/12/1983 إذ أن حضور هذه الجلسة لا يفيد مشاركته بشئ في نظر الطعن مما قد يستتبع البطلان كما أنه لا محل لما ساقه الطاعن من أن الأستاذ المستشار المذكور كان منتديا للعمل مستشارا قانونيا لوزير المالية عند صدور الحكم في الطعن رقم 52 لسنة 28 ق عليا و هو الذي أعد القرارات محل الطعن و هو الذي أعد دفاع الوزارة عنها فهذا القول جاء مرسلا لا دليل عليه من الأوراق و أنه على فرض صحته فإن المستشار المذكور لم يشارك بشيء في إصدار الحكم أو المداولة فيه و من ثم فلا أثر لهذا الانتداب من قريب أو بعيد على الحكم المذكور هذا و غنى عن البيان أن انتداب المستشار المذكور بالعمل مستشارا قانونيا لوزير المالية إبان صدور الحكم المشار إليه لا يعد في ذاته سببا من أسباب عدم الصلاحية المنصوص عليه في المادة 146 من قانون المرافعات يحول دون اشتراكه في نظر الدعوى و إصدار الحكم فيها طالما لم يبد رأيه في موضوعها أو الكتابة فيها و هن ما لم يقم عليه دليل من الأوراق و من ثم فإن الحكم المطعون فيه لا يلحقه البطلان من هذه الوجهة أما عن الأسباب الأخرى التي أقام عليها الطاعن طعنه فإنها تتعلق بتأويل القانون و تطبيقه و تهدف إلى إعادة مناقشة ما قام عليه قضاء الحكم المطعون فيه في الطعن رقم 52 لسنة 28 ق عليا الأمر الذي لا تتوافر فيه شرائط دعوى البطلان الأصلية 0 

( طعن رقم 2751 لسنة 34 ق – جلسة 19/8/1995 ) 

كما أكدت في حكمها ضمنا صحة ما سبق أن أصدرته في الطعن رقم 2647 لسنة 32 ق - جلسة 30/1/1988 س 44 ص 792 من إن الإخلال بحق الدفاع يؤدي ‘إلى بطلان الحكم بما يجيز إقام دعوى بطلان أصلية ضده 0 

( طعن رقم 1695 لسنة 40 ق – جلسة 8/7/1995 ) 

يلاحظ أنه إذ يتعلق الأمر برفع دعوى بطلان الحكم كعمل قانوني فإن العيب الذي يبرر رفع هذه الدعوى هو دائما خطأ في الإجراء ذلك أن الخطأ في التقدير مهما كانت جسامته لا يؤدي إلى بطلان الحكم سريان ذات القواعد المقررة لبطلان أحكام المحكمة الإدارية العليا على الأحكام الصادرة من دائرة الأحزاب السياسية الصورة الرسمية للحكم موقعة من الرئيس و الكاتب و لا يجوز دحض ذلك إلا بطريق الطعن بالتزوير و لا ينهض في التدليل عليه ما دمه الطاعن من صورة للحم موقعة من الرئيس فقد فهي صورة غير رسمية فضلا عن إن إغفال توقيع كاتب الجلسة على نسخة الحكم الأصلية لا يترتب عليه بطلان ما دام عليها توقيع رئيس الجلسة النعي على الحم بالقصور في التسبيب لإغفال الإشارة إلى ما قدمه الطاعن من مستندات و أبحاث و مذكرات بعدة جلسات غير سديد فكل ما قدمه الطاعن كان تحت نظر المحكمة و إن كانت المحكمة غير ملزمة بتعقب أوجه الدفاع و مناقشتها تفصيلا

اكتفاء بالرد عليها إجمالا – رفض الطعن 0 

( طعن رقم 1560 لسنة 40 ق – جلسة 12/1/1995 ) 



و من حيث إنه لكل ذلك و نظرا لأن كل ما أورده الطاعن من أوجه لطعنه لا تعدو أن تكون ادعاءات بمخالفة حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا المطعون فيه للقانون أو الخطأ في تطبيقه و تأويله و هو ما لا يجوز الخوض فيه أو الادعاء به أو التعرض له بعد أن قالت المحكمة الإدارية العليا كلمتها الباتة و رأيها النهائي في النزاع المطروح أمامها و إلا كان في ذلك تعرض غير جائز للحكم المطعون كما أن الثابت من الإطلاع على نسخة الحكم الأصلية أنه لم يقترن بعيب جسيم تجرده من أركانه الأساسية و تفقده صفته كحكم مما يصمه بالبطلان الأمر الذي لا تتوافر معه شرائط دعوى البطلان الأصلية و من ثم يكون الطعن على الحكم المشار إله دعوى البطلان غير قائم على سند صحيح من القانون 0 

( طعن رقم 1846 لسنة 41 ق – جلسة 6/1/1996 ) 



و قررت إن إعادة الطعن للمرافعة دون إعلان للخصوم ليس سببا لبطلان الحكم ما دام حجزها لحكم كان يطلب من وكيل الطاعن 0 

( طعن رقم 949 لسنة 40 ق – جلسة 22/6/1996 ) 

و انتهت إلى إن ادعاء أن الحكم قام على تقدير درجات الطالب على نحو خاطئ بطلان هذا الادعاء لصحة ما جاء بالحكم يتعين عدم قبول دعوى البطلان الأصلية 0 

( طعن رقم 2721 لسنة 39 ق –جلسة 11/5/1997) 



و من حيث إن ما أثاره الطاعن من وقوعه تحت ضغط و تهديد أدى إلى تقديم تنازله عن دعواه , فإن هذا القول هو قول مرسل لم يسانده دليل من الوراق و لم يثبت منها أن ثمة ضغوط وقعت على المدعي أدت إلى انعدام إرادته خاصة و إن التنازل قد تم بعيدا عن الجهة الإدارية و أمام مأمورية توثيق مصر الجديدة أما ما أثاره الطاعن من أن المذكرة المقدمة من الجهاز المركزي للمحاسبات بالرد على تقرير مفوضي الدولة لم تتناول الدفع بالتنازل عن الطعن فإنه أمر لا ينتج أثرا في مجال دعوى البطلان و لا يعني وجود التنازل مصادرة حق الجهة الإدارية في إبداء دفاعها الموضوعي و لا يحول عدم التعرض للمحكمة الموضوع التنازل أثناء الجلسات و المرافعة أن تعمل المحكمة صحيح حكم القانون من واقع الأوراق و المستندات الثابتة بملف الطعن – أما أوجه الطعن الأخرى التي أثارها الطاعن بطعنه و التي تتعلق بقواعد ترك الخصومة حسبما نص عليها القانون الخاص بالمرافعات المدنية و التجارية فإنها تتعلق بتأويل و تفسير نصوص القانون و تهدف إلى مناقشة ما قام عليه الحكم المطعون فيه و تأسس عليه و ليس فها ما يجرد الحكم من أركانه الأساسية و يفقد صفته كحكم و من ثم فإن الطعن لا يكون قائما على سند من القانون و يتعين الحكم برفضه و إلزام المدعي المصروفات 0 

( طعن رقم 2714 لسنة 37 ق – جلسة 15/2/1997 ) 



حيث إنه من المستقر عليه في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن دعوى البطلان الأصلية في الأحكام الصادرة بصفة انتهائية عند حد الحالات التي تنطوي على عيب جسيم يمثل إهدارا للعدالة يفقد فيها الحكم وظيفته القضائية و يكون حكما معدوما و يعتبر غير موجود و غير منتج لأي أثر قانوني و هو الذي يجوز الطعن فيه بالبطلان بدعوى أصلية أو بدفع في دعوى قائمة فدعوى بطلان الأحكام لا تصح إلا إذا فقد الحكم أحد أركانه الأساسية كحكم يفقد معها وجوده القانوني – إلا أن محل هذه الدعوى هي الأحكام الانتهائية التي ر تقبل الطعن بأي طريق من طرق الطعن أو فات ميعاد الطعن عليه و كان يشوبه عيب يصل به إلى درجة الانعدام أما إذا كان الحكم يقبل الطعن بأحد طرق الطعن المقررة قانونا و لا يصل العيب المبطل له إلى درجة اعتباره حكما فإن الطعن عليه يكون هو الوسيلة لتصحيح ما شاب الحكم من عيب و ليس دعوى البطلان الأصلية 0 

و تطبيقا لما تقدم فإنه لما كان الحكم محل دعوى البطلان الأصلية المطعون في حكمها بهذا الطعن و هو الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإداري رقم 519 لسنة 45 ق هو من الأحكام القابلة للطعن فيها أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا وفقا لأحكام مجلس الدولة و أن العيب المنسوب إلى الحكم هو عدم تحضير طلب التعويض بواسطة هيئة مفوضي الدولة و أن العيب المنسوب إلى الحكم و هو عدم تحضير طلب التعويض بواسطة هيئة مفوضي الدولة و تقديم تقرير مسبب بشأنه للمحكمة قبل تحديده جلسة مرافعة لنظر الطلب – و هذا العيب إن كان يصلح سندا للطعن عليه - وفقا لقانون مجلس الدولة إلا أنه لا يصل بالحكم إلى درجة الانعدام بما لا يصح معه بالنسبة له الطعن بالبطلان عن طريق دعوى أصلية مبتدأة و من ثم فإن وسيلة تصحيح ما شاب الحكم من العيب المنسوب للحكم هو الطعن عليه أمام المحكمة المختصة و ليس رفع دعوى بطلانه مبتدأة أمام المحكمة التي أصدرته طالما أن مناط هذه الدعوى أن يكون الحكم المطلوب الحكم ببطلانه غير قابل للطعن عليه بأي طريق منطرق الطعن المقررة في القانون أي حكم حاز حجية الأمر المقضي به , بأن كان حكما باتا و انتهائيا و أن تقوم به حالة من حالات انعدام الأحكام , و إذ قضت محكمة القضاء الإداري برفض دعوى البطلان فإن حكمها يكون قد صدر وفق صحيح حكم القانون محمولا على الأسباب المبينة في هذا الحكم 0

( طعن رقم 5138 لسنة 41 ق – جلسة 1/7/1997 ) 





ثالثا : اتجاهات هامة للمحكمة الإدارية العليا : 

في عدة أحكام هامة جدا أرست المحكمة الإدارية العليا عدة مبادئ لها أثرها العام في تقرير انعدام الأحكام و في شروط قبول دعوى البطلان الأصلية 0 

فذهبت المحكمة إلى عدم جواز قبول دعوى البطلان الأصلية ممن لم يكن خصما في الطعن الأصلي و جاء ف حيثيات حكمها : 

" و إذا كانت دعوى البطلان الأصلية تعتبر إحدى صور الطعن في الحكم الصادر من المحكمة الإدارية العليا استثناء إذا انتفت عنه صفة الأحكام القضائية فإن هذه الدعوى تخضع له الطعون من أحكام – فيما عدا الميعاد , و منها أن الحق في الطعن على الحكم لا يكون إلا مما كان طرفا في الخصومة التي صدر فيها الحكم المطعون فيه و أنه يكون قد حكم عليه بشئ مما أقيم الطعن من أجله فلا يجوز الطعن إلا ممن كان طرفا في الدعوى و مؤدى ذلك أن من لم يكن طرفا في الحكم محل الطعن بدعوى البطلان الأصلية لأنه إذا لم يكون له حق الطعن في الحكم الصادر من محكمة أول درجة أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا فإنه لا يجوز له من باب أولى الطعن في حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا الصادر في الطعن على حكم محكمة أو لدرجة طالما أنه لم يكن طرفا ف الخصومة لا أمام محكمة أول درجة و لا في الطعن أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا و وسيلته هي الطعن بالتماس إعادة النظر أمام محكمة أول درجة إذا توافرت شروطه حيث أدخل المشرع طعن الخارج عن الخصومة في قانون المرافعات الصادر بالقانون رقم 13 لسنة 1968 ضمن حالات التماس إعادة النظر الذي يرفع للمحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم و هذا ما قضت به دائرة توحيد المبادئ بجلسة 12/4/1987 في الطعن رقم 3382 , 2387 /28 ق من أن عبارة ذوي الشأن الواردة في المادة 23/2 من قانون مجلس الدولة يقصد بها ذوي الشأن في الحكم و في الطعن عليه و ليس في القرار محل الحكم المطعون فيه فذي الشأن هو من كان طرفا في الدعوى 0 

و حيث إنه لما كان ذلك و كان الثابت أن الطاعن ( المدعي ) في دعوى البطلان الأصلية لم يكن طرفا في الخصومة في الطعن 1146 لسنة 34 ق عليا الصادر فيها الحكم موضوع هذه الدعوى فإنه يعتبر خارجا عن الخصومة و لا يجوز له الطعن في هذا الحكم بدعوى البطلان الأصلية الأمر إلي يتعين معه الحكم بعدم قبول الطعن المقام منه ببطلان الحكم المشار إليه لانتفاء الصفة 0 

( طعن رقم 697 لسنة 42 ق – جلسة 17/11/1996 ) 

( طعن رقم 2000 لسنة 40 ق - جلسة 29/4/1997 ) 



و أكدت في حكم هام آخر عدم جواز إعادة الطعن بدعوى البطلان الأصلية في الحكم الذي سبق أن أقيمت دعوى بطلان أصلية ضده و رفضت أو قضي بعدم قبولها 0

فذهبت إلى : 

و من حيث إن دعوى البطلان الأصلية هي دعوى ترفع في حالات انعدام الحكم فإذا بلغ العيب المنسوب للحكم درجة الانعدام جاز إقامة هذه الدعوى 0 

أما إذا لم يبلغ هذه الدرجة فلا يجوز إقامتها اعتبار لما للأحكام من حجية 0 

و ن حيث إنه إذا أجيز استثناء الطعن بدعوى بطلان أصلية في الأحكام الصادرة بصفة انتهائية , فإن ه1ا لاستثناء في غير الحالات التي نص عليها المشرع كما فعل في المادة 147 من قانون المرافعات يجب أن يقف عند الحالات التي تنطوي على عيب جسيم و تمثل إهدارا للعدالة يفقد فيها الحكم وظيفته 0 

و من حيث إن دعوى البطلان على النحو سالف الذكر و إن كانت هي دعوى لها طبيعة خاصة توجه ضد أحكام نهائية لا يجوز المساس بحجيتها فإنها تقترب من طرق الطعن غير العادية كالتماس إعادة النظر 0 

و من حيث إن قانون المرافعات ينص في المادة 247 على أن " الحكم الذي يصدر برفض الالتماس أو الحكم الذي يصدر في موضوع الدعوى بعد قبوله لا يجوز الطعن في أيهما بالالتماس " 

و القاعدة التي أتى بها هذا النص من عدم جواز الطعن بالتماس إعادة النظر في الحكم الذي سبق الطعن فه بهذا الطريق هي قاعدة أساسية واجبة الإتباع على إطلاقها و لو لم يجر بها نص خاص في القانون و تقوم على أسا جوهري يهدف إلى استقرار الأحكام و وضع حد للتقاضي 0 

و من حيث و إنه و لئن كانت القاعدة سالفة الذكر ورد بها نص خاص بالنسبة لالتماس إعادة انظر فإنها مهيأة للتطبيق بالنسبة لدعوى البطلان الأصلية و لو لم يجر به نص خاص في القانون بصدد هذه الدعوى فإذا قضي في دعوى البطلان الأصلية فإنه لا يجوز الطعن في الحكم الصادر في هذا الشأن من جديد لأن دواعي الاستقرار التي تقتضيها المصلحة العامة تقتضي وضع حدا للتقاضي كما إن إباحة الطعن في هذه الأحكام يؤدي إلى تسلسل المنازعات بما يرتبه ذلك من إرهاق للقضاء بدعاوى سبق له حسمها بأحكام نهائية , فضلا عن إهدار الوقت و المال دون جدوى لأنه يصعب نسبة البطلان للمرة الثانية لحكم , خاصة إذا كان صادرا من محكمة تقف في سلم ترتيب درجات التقاضي في أعلى مرتبة , كما هو الحال بالنسبة للمحكمة الإدارية العليا و محكمة النقض 0 

و من حيث إنه لا يغير مما سبق ما يمكن أن يثار من أن دعوى البطلان الأصلية ما هي إلا دعوى و ليست طريق طعن كالتماس إعادة النظر و بالتالي لا يسري في شأنها ما يسري على التماس إعادة النظر ما يثار على النحو السابق و لا يغير مما سبق لأن تطبيق القاعدة سالفة الذكر لا يرتبط بما إذا كان الأمر يتعلق بدعوى أو بطعن و إنما يقوم على أسا من استقرار الأحكام و وضع حدا للتقاضي سواء تعلق الأمر بدعوى أو بطعن كما أن تطبيق هذه القاعدة جائز سواء جرى بها نص خاص في القانون أو لم يجري , و على ذلك و فإنه و إن ورد بهذه القاعدة نص خاص في صدد التماس إعادة النظر فإنه لا يحول دون تطبيقها بالنسبة لدعوى البطلان ما دام أن هذه القاعدة مقررة و لو لم يجري بها أصلا نص في القانون 0 

و من حيث إنه لما سبق فإن الدعوى الماثلة و هي دعوى بطلان ثانية , تكون غير مقبولة 0 

( طعن رقم 2512 لسنة 34 ق – جلسة 24/2/1990 ) 



و أخيرا و في حكم هام جدا لها أجازت المحكمة ضمنا أن تقبل دعوى البطلان الأصلية إذا تضمن الحكم المطعون فيه خروجا صارخا على القواعد الموضوعية المقررة أو بعبارة أخرى كان معيبا من حيث الموضوع عيبا جسيما ففي طعن ب

عوى بطلان أصلية في أحد أحكام المحكمة الإدارية العليا أحيل الطعن إلى دائرة توحيد المبادئ فأقام الطاعن طعنه على أن الحكم المطعون فيه و الصادر من المحكمة الإدارية العليا قد تضمن عدة مثالب منها أنه امتنع عن الفصل في السببين الثالث و الرابع من أسباب الطعن فضلا عن خلة الحكم المطعون فيه من الأسباب القانونية و أنه باطل لإخلاله بالعدالة و كان الحكم المطعون فيه د رفض الدعوى المقامة من المدعي بأحقيته في الحصول على معاش نائب وزير 0 

و ذهبت المحكمة الإدارية العليا عند نظر هذه الدعوى بالبطلان إلى ترديد ذات مذاهبها السابقة في خصوص أحوال البطلان و حالات البطلان يجب أن تقف عند الحالات التي تنطوي على عيب جسيم و تمثل إهدارا للعدالة و أن ما أثاره الطاعن جميعا من أسباب الطعن بالبطلان لا يعدو أن يكون الخلف في الرأي فلا ينحدر بالحكم إلى هاوية البطلان و بالرغم من هذا المبدأ فقد انتهت المحكمة إلى الحكم بأحقية المدعي في إعادة تسوية معاشه بأن يعامل المعاملة المالية المقررة لنائب الوزير 0 

( حكم دائرة توحيد المبادئ في الطعن رقم 3546 لسنة 32 ق – جلسة 30/6/1990 مجموعة أحكام سنة 35 ص 5 ) 

و ما انتهت إليه المحكمة الإدارية العليا في حكمها سالف البيان يضع مبدأ في نطاق فكرة انعدام الحكام و بطلان حجيتها بالتالي و مضمونه انهيار حجية الحكم حتى و لو كان صادرا من المحكمة الإدارية العليا أو كان حكمها نهائيا متى مس الحكم قاعدة من قواعد العدالة المثلى التي يجب أن تكون عنوانا للأحكام القضائية أو أخل بمبادئ الدفاع المقررة للمدعين إخلالا جسيما أو خرج خروجا صارخا على قواعد النظام العام التي تعتنقها الغالب الأعم من مبادئ المحاكم العليا سواء كانت دستورية أو إدارية أو نقض و هذا افهم يجد مداه في نطاق القضاء المدني حيث اعتنقت محكمة المقض في واحد من أهم كمبادئها فكرة انهيار حجية الحكم إذا تعارضت مع قواعد النظام في الشريعة الإسلامية في أحد الدعاوى قام الورثة باستصدار إعلام وراثة للمورث على وجه مخالف لقواعد الشريعة الإسلامية في توزيع الأنصبة الشرعية و لم يطعن على هذا الحكم و صار حائزا لحجية الشيئ المقضي به إلا أن الورثة تجاهلوا هذا الإعلام الشرعي و تصرفوا في أنصبتهم الحقيقة بالبيع لآخرين و قام المشترين بتسجيل عقود البيع الصادرة لهم , فقام الورثة الذي صدر الحكم بالإعلام الشرعي الخاطئ و استجابت محكمة أول درجة و محكمة الاستئناف لهم استنادا إلى أن الحكم الصادر بالإعلام الشرعي الخاطئ قد حاز حجية تمنع الجدال فيه 0 

إلا إنه عند الطعن بالنقض على هذا الحكم ذهبت محكمة لانقض إلى نقض حكم محكمة الاستئناف و أقامت حكمها على أن الحكم المتعلق بمسألة من مسائل الأحوال الشخصية يخضع من ناحية صحته وقوته و أثره القانوني لأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية و مقتضاها أنه إذا خالف الحكم نصا من القرآن أو السنة أو خالف الإجماع فإنه يبطل و إذا عرض على من أصدره أبطله و إذا عرض غيره أعدره و لم يعمله 0 

( الطعن رقم 258 لسنة 40 ق – جلسة 23/6/1975 و انظر تعليق د / مصطفى كامل وصفي عليه في مجلة مجلس الدولة سنة 26 ص 5 ) 

و هو ما يؤكد أن هناك نظاما يعلو على سائر القواعد المتعلقة بحجية و قوة الأحكام و أن هناك دائما قواعد للعدالة المثلى لا يجوز تجاهلها حتى و لو كان الحكم صادرا منأعلى محكمة في النظام القضائي و هو ما أعملته المحكمة الإدارية العليا دائرة توحيد المبادئ في حكمها سالف البيان 0 

رابعا : الاختصاص بتقرير انعدام الأحكام : 

يجب أن نفرق بين الاختصاص بنظر الدعوى البطلان الأصلية و بين الآثار المترتبة على انعدام الأحكام فمقتضى اكتشاف أي محكمة انعدام حكم تم تقديمه لها فإنها يجب أن تتجاهل وجود هذا الحكم و هو ما درج القضاء على تكييفه بأن هذا الحكم لا حجية له و إن انعدام حجية الحكم في هذه الحالة يجعله واجبا على المحكمة التي تتصل به أو تتجاهله و هو ما تعبر عنه محكمة النقض و المحكمة الإدارية العليا حين يحتج أحد الخصوم أمامها بحكم تكتشف أي من المحكمتين أنه موضوع يخرج عن ولاية المحكمة التي أصدرته فهنا تنحى هذا الحكم جانبا لأنه في نظرها لا حجية له و هو ما تعبر عنه المحكمة الإدارية العليا و أنه حتى يكون للحكم حجيته فيجب أن يكون صادرا من جهة قضائية مختصة بالفصل في النزاع حتى يمتنع على الجهات القضائية الأخرى نظره مرة أخرى و هو ذات م1هب محكمة النقض في هذا الخصوص 0 

( حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا في الطعن رقم 1015 لسنة 32 ق – جلسة 27/6/1993 ) 

أما في حالة إقامة الدعوى البطلان الأصلية فالأصل وفقا للمستقر عليه في القضاء الإداري أن الاختصاص بنظره دعوى البطلان الأصلية في أحكامك دوائر المحكمة الإدارية العلا هي ذات الدائرة التي أصدرت الحكم المطعون فيه بدعوى البطلان أو الدائرة الاحتياطية لها في حالة ما إذا رأت الدائرة المطعون في حكمها بدعوى البطلان عدم ملائمة نظر دعوى البطلان 0 

أما في حالة الحكم الصادر من المحاكم الإدارية أو التأديبية أو محكمة القضاء الإداري فيجب أن نفرق بين وضعين الأول أن يكون الحكم باطلا و يتم الطعن عليه وفقا لإجراءات الطعن العادية و لكن من تاريخ علم الطاعن به و يشار في الطعن إلى البطلان المطلق الذي أصاب الحكم المطعون فيه و مثال ذلك الطعن في حكم صادر من محكمة القضاء الإداري أو المحكمة الإدارية في دعوى لم يعلن الخصم بها إعلانا صحيحا و لم يمثل بالتالي فيها فيجوز له الطعن من تاريخ علمه و إذ تبينت محكمة الطعن بطلان الحكم انتهت إلى إلغائه و إعادة الدعوى إلى المحكمة التي أصدرته و هي حالة لا تنطوي على طعن بالبطلان على نحو دقيق 0 

أما الحالة الثانية فهي إقامة دعوى بطلان أصلية ضد الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإداري أو المحكمة الإدارية أو المحكمة التأديبية هنا الأقرب لاتجاه المحكمة الإدارية العليا أن المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم هي التي تختص بنظر دعوى البطلان الأصلية في الحكم منها حيث أنها إذا أثبت البطلان تكون و كأنها لم تستنفذ سلطاتها بخصوص الدعوى و د ذهبت المحكمة الإدارية العليا في حكم لها إلى اختصاص مجلس تأديب أعضاء مجلس الدولة بنظر دعوى البطلان في القرار الصادر منه و عدم اختصاص المحكمة الإدارية العليا بنظر هذه الدعوى 0 

( الطعن رقم 2646 لسنة 37 ق – جلسة 5/2/1994 ) 



إلا أننا يجب أن نراعي أن قرارات و أحكام مجلس تأديب أعضاء مجلس الدولة لا تقبل الطعن عليها من أية جهة 0 

و نحن نرى أنه يجب أن يحجز الاختصاص بنظر دعوى البطلان الأصلية لمحكمة النقض بمعنى أن تختص بها محكمة القضاء الإداري بهيئة استئنافية بالنسبة لأحكام المحاكم الإدارية و المحكمة الإدارية العليا بالنسبة لأحكام محكمة القضاء الإداري و المحاكم التأديبية 0 

ذلك أن دعوى البطلان الأصلية هي في الحقيقة طعن بطلب تقرير بطلان الحكم فيجب أن يرفع إلى المحكمة الأعلى لتقرير هذا البطلان فالمحكمة الأعلى هي الأقدر على تقرير بطلان الحكم الصادر من المحكمة الأدنى فطبيعة الطعن توجب أن يفحص صحة أسبابه منهم أقدم ممن أصدروه أو أنهم في ذات مستوى الدائرة التي تنظر الدعوى بتقرير البطلان و هو أمر يحتاج إلى مبدأ من المحكمة الإدارية العليا لتقريره غير أن مما يقلل من الاعتماد على دعوى البطلان الأصلية للطعن على أحكام محكمة القضاء الإداري أو المحاكم الإدارية أو المحاكم التأديبية ه جواز الطعن على أحكام هذه المحاكم 0 

و أخيرا يظهر فرض آخر و هو حالة ما إذا ثبت بطلان قرار لمجلس تأديب أو هيئة إدارية ذات اختصاص قضائي مما لم جز المشرع الطعن في أحكامها كما هو الحال في حالة مجلس تأديب أعضاء هيئة قضايا الدولة فهنا انتهت محكمة القضاء الإداري في حكم هام لها إلى اختصاصها بنظر الطعن على قرار صادر من هذا المجلس بعد أن انتهت المحكمة الدستورية العليا إلى بطلان تشكيله حيث إن انعدام تشكيل المجلس لانتهاء صلاحية بعض أعضاؤه جعل قراراته القضائية و العدم سواء فما يصدر عنه يعتبر قرارا أو حكما منعدما و ما يعود للقضاء الإداري اختصاصه الأصيل بنظر الطعن عليه 0 

( محكمة القضاء الإداري دائرة التسويات و الجزاءات – الدعوى رقم 5674 لسنة 51 ق – جلسة 11/5/1998 ) 

هذا الحكم الأخير يثير فرضا عمليا أصبح واقعا و هو مصير الأحكام النهائية و الباتة الصادرة بناء على نص قانوني قضت المحكمة الدستورية العليا بعدم دستوريته و ترتب على ذلك أن صدر الحكم بناء على نص معدوم منذ صدوره فهل تقبل هنا دعوى البطلان الأصلية ضد هذا الحكم النهائي و البات 0000 إن الأمر يحتاج إلى تنظيم تشريعي ينظم تشريعي ينظم طرق الطعن في مثل هذه الحالات خاصة بعد صدور حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا بعدم دستورية ما نص عليه قانون هيئة قضايا الدولة من عدم قابلية القرارات الإدارية الصادرة في حق أعضاء الهيئة للطعن عليها بطرق الطعن المقررة فالأصل هنا أن يعود الاختصاص لمحكمة القضاء الإداري بنظر الطعون على القرارات السابقة التي صدرت و تحصنت من رقابة القضاء عليها حتى يضع المشرع تنظيما يحدد طرق الطعن على هذه القرارات 0 

و أخيرا فإنه من البديهي أن دعوى البطلان الأصلية لا تتقيد بمواعيد الطعن المنصوص عليها في المادة 44 من قانون رقم 47 لسنة 1972 في شأن مجلس الدولة طالما قامت على أحد الأسباب المنصوص عليها في المادة 146 من قانون المرافعات 0 

( الطعن رقم 2170 سنة 31 ق – جلسة 21/4/1991 ) 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

المصدر : مجلة المحاماة - العدد الأول - سنة 2001

----------

